# The sittin by the fire and wadin the creek thread.



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Pull up a log and have a sip, or ten.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Talk about jumping in a grave!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Talk about jumping in a grave!!



Whuuuut???


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 30, 2011)

If I had ten, I'd be a dribbler


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whuuuut???


The other one wasn't even COLD yet & you get another started!



snookdoctor said:


> If I had ten, I'd be a dribbler


 That ain't how it works in heah............. you drivel, you're a driveler.............


----------



## killa86 (Mar 30, 2011)

i had the supercramps once but like everything else the passedtoo


----------



## pbradley (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That ain't how it works in heah............. you drivel, you're a driveler.............



me too?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Here`s to this site. 

http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?


And here`s to a better mornin` tomorrow. I need to hear a big bird sing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The other one wasn't even COLD yet & you get another started!



Fresh meat is best.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s to this site.
> 
> http://georgia-weather.proboards.com/index.cgi?
> 
> ...



The fella that started that site is a genius..


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The fella that started that site is a genius..





You reckon???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You reckon???



I try to stay away from too much reckonin'. It makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

pbradley said:


> me too?


Of courrseee!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fresh meat is best.


  really?


----------



## snookdoctor (Mar 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That ain't how it works in heah............. you drivel, you're a driveler.............


 
I was drivelin when I said I'd be dribblin.

Next time you get Novocaine at the dentist, have a beer right after you get out. You be a dribblin too


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> I was drivelin when I said I'd be dribblin.
> 
> Next time you get Novocaine at the dentist, have a beer right after you get out. You be a dribblin too


 btdt...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

snookdoctor said:


> I was drivelin when I said I'd be dribblin.
> 
> Next time you get Novocaine at the dentist, have a beer right after you get out. You be a dribblin too



No, that's flat out droolin..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2011)

Izzzz Outta Heah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

How can you sit by da fire, AND wade in da crick??








Nebbermind . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

It is that time>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How can you sit by da fire, AND wade in da crick??
> 
> 
> Nebbermind . . .



Build a fire on the raft.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Build a fire on the raft.



IdjitAussie . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Who pharted??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who pharted??



Sorry,,


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry,,



no you're not!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

Nobody wanna play wit me??


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How can you sit by da fire, AND wade in da crick??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I wanted to know!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Build a fire on the raft.



Ah....hold my beer.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Who pharted??




I think it's more like Miguel built the fire pit to close to the latrine.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody wanna play wit me??



I will, but we gotta get up stream.


Man, 6 1/2 hrs of welding will wear on the eyes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

hooked on quack said:


> how can you sit by da fire, and wade in da crick??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

evening, Peoples of the internet!
Home at last, but don't know for how long. Lots going on at da big house and they know my beeper # by heart.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 30, 2011)

Evening Robert. Can't believe you actually got out in that mess this mornin.  Good for you. Like the old sayin, can't shoot em on the couch. Oh wait, I just opened up a can of worms.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Evening Robert. Can't believe you actually got out in that mess this mornin.  Good for you. Like the old sayin, can't shoot em on the couch. Oh wait, I just opened up a can of worms.



I'm using reverse psychology this year.
Embrace the misery and just go.


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm using reverse psychology this year.
> Embrace the misery and just go.



Are you going to try again in the morning? looks like it might get windy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm using reverse psychology this year.
> Embrace the misery and just go.



Once a man has been married past 20 years his perception of misery changes..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

slip said:


> Are you going to try again in the morning? looks like it might get windy.



No, work schedule is pretty busy. weather should be beautiful for everyone till Monday afternoon when i go hunting again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 593890


Dang that would be good right about now!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 30, 2011)

Someone pass the Glade air freshener please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone pass the Glade air freshener please.



What? You don't like funyuns and pickled sausage? I thought it smelled good....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm using reverse psychology this year.
> Embrace the misery and just go.





Ibeenstawkinyowifeonfazebook . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ibeenstawkinyowifeonfazebook . . .



appreciate it. Gives me more time to hunt without dodgin' skillets. Why doncha take her out for dinner?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> appreciate it. Gives me more time to hunt without dodgin' skillets. Why doncha take her out for dinner?






Just tryin to help a brotha out!!


She doesn't eat nuttin but celery, and carrots nowadays, doesn't go well with my "eat everything fried and die" diet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tryin to help a brotha out!!
> 
> 
> She doesn't eat nuttin but celery, and carrots nowadays, doesn't go well with my "eat everything fried and die" diet.



okay, then take me out to dinner.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ibeenstawkinyowifeonfazebook . . .



Where'd ya go? I tried to reply to you on FB but you was gone. Anyhow, I had to go take Mini Me to get her prom dress altered so I had to go too.


----------



## Bubbette (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tryin to help a brotha out!!
> 
> 
> She doesn't eat nuttin but celery, and carrots nowadays, doesn't go well with my "eat everything fried and die" diet.


 
I don't do celery and carrots, or any other rabbit food. I still eat good food, just not as much as I used to. Where we goin'?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "eat everything fried and die" diet.





I love it!!!  

Cept spaghetti. Right at the moment, I don`t like it much...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Miz Robert!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Oops.


was measuring out ranges in the back yard and putting the decoy at 30 and 40 yards to get a better idea (since i passed up on what should have been a easy shot yesterday) and my chickens did not like that decoy at all.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "eat everything fried and die" diet.


 I'm with you! Who wants to live a long time and eat lettuce anyway? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 593890



Is that a _square_ seegar?   How do you roll one of those? At least it won't roll off the table.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2011)

Dippin my little piggy toe in to check the temp.... 


Yep, water seems good.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Tbug, I think we done runned everybody off


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Tbug, I think we done runned everybody off



I showered


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I showered



Hay hawtbugsybabe!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay hawtbugsybabe!



What, no hay hawthillbillybabe? I'm afend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

For the first time in days, I can see stars in the sky. Maybe it will be clear in the mornin`.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hay hawtbugsybabe!



Hey HawtBBQBossiness.    




NCHillbilly said:


> What, no hay hawthillbillybabe? I'm afend.



Hey HawHillbillyBabe!   




Nicodemus said:


> For the first time in days, I can see stars in the sky. Maybe it will be clear in the mornin`.



Sky ain't clear, Sheryl done pop-knotted ya and the pain just hasn't set in yet.


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> For the first time in days, I can see stars in the sky. Maybe it will be clear in the mornin`.



I hope so Nic. That bird from yesterday has been laughing at me all day, i know it. Its personal now, and i've only got a day left to get him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey HawtBBQBossiness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dang,so I really am seein` stars!!  I wondered why they were spinnin` around!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

Still raining here in Paulding


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> What, no hay hawthillbillybabe? I'm afend.



Don't make her get her skillet..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Supposed to snow here tomorrow night :


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 30, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Supposed to snow here tomorrow night :





Spring is a long time comin`, aint it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't make her get her skillet..



I ain't skeered of no skillets....much.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 30, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Spring is a long time comin`, aint it.



All this global warming , I reckon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> All this global warming , I reckon.



It's all the bigfeets gas. It's ruining global warming


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy Guacamole yall can dribel and wade


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

Evening drivelers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Holy Guacamole yall can dribel and wade



I like Guacamole..



Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers



Howdy Corndog..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

Work!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Work!!



gotta get ready for it,shower and shave


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> gotta get ready for it,shower and shave


And I just got home!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Work!!



x9 to the 99th power buddy.  


I think we need next weekend in the worst way.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Spaniard 

Hey Bugsy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought i smelled greasy corn dogs in here...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Spaniard
> 
> Hey Bugsy



Hi Ran... Les.... Come...

Hi     





BBQBOSS said:


> I thought i smelled greasy corn dogs in here...




I SAID I SHOWERED!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> x9 to the 99th power buddy.
> 
> 
> I think we need next weekend in the worst way.


I need it...........Just not so sure it's going to happen for me!!.........Again, work!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I need it...........Just not so sure it's going to happen for me!!.........Again, work!!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

You MUST be there.  

Tell them T-Bug SAID SO! 

I have gifts for you and that family member of yours.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I thought i smelled greasy corn dogs in here...



Yeah, and if you took that gawd awful, dry, cardboard-tasting BBQ of yours down to Baton Rouge for tailgating those cajuns would laugh you out of the state.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> x9 to the 99th power buddy.
> 
> 
> I think we need next weekend in the worst way.





turtlebug said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You MUST be there.
> 
> ...


Powers bigger than me are requiring my presence!!..........This whole buyout changeover thing is about to kill me!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah, and if you took that gawd awful, dry, cardboard-tasting bbq of yours down to Baton Rouge for tailgating those cajuns would laugh you out of the state.



Why would i want to go to that gawdawful place!?!?!? Oh yeah, i can cook a low country boil better than you stinky cajuns as well.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Yeah, and if you took that gawd awful, dry, cardboard-tasting BBQ of yours down to Baton Rouge for tailgating those cajuns would laugh you out of the state.



And you live in jawja Why?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> And you live in jawja Why?


Good question!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2011)

Can't none of yall match Muddy's stew so shut it!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> And you live in jawja Why?



Same reason some Aussies do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why would i want to go to that gawdawful place!?!?!? Oh yeah, i can cook a low country boil better than you stinky cajuns as well.


We had some pretty good LCB last weekend!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Same reason some Aussies do.



Cause of the BBqboss good cooking.


----------



## Otis (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cause of the BBqboss good cooking.


 



so you and Dundee ever hang together?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Can't none of yall match Muddy's stew so shut it!


Is he cooking it the weekend of the shoot?


RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had some pretty good LCB last weekend!!


I did not get enough.


Otis said:


> so you and Dundee ever hang together?



Fished a time or two with some TNT.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I did not get enough.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening drivelers






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like Guacamole..
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Corndog..


I bet you do  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Work!!


  there 

Hey Mitch  and some  for TagSista and Tucker!!! 


turtlebug said:


> x9 to the 99th power buddy.
> 
> 
> I think we need next weekend in the worst way.


I'm all for that  


BBQBOSS said:


> I thought i smelled greasy corn dogs in here...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> And you live in jawja Why?



Well hey there AJ


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Well hey there AJ



Hello snowy,  I hope you guys are staying dry over there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello snowy,  I hope you guys are staying dry over there.



Nope, not at all  But stuff needs doin just the same.. cept we're all laughin playin the slip n slide


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch  and some  for TagSista and Tucker!!!


Hey Snowy!!.......... Always givin Tag, and Tucker some Love!!

Alright folks!!........Time to call it a night!!.......The next few weeks are going to be very busy for me!!

Good night!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 30, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.......... Always givin Tag, and Tucker some Love!!
> 
> Alright folks!!........Time to call it a night!!.......The next few weeks are going to be very busy for me!!
> 
> Good night!!



  

Have a goodun Mitch! Ya definetly need the rest!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope, not at all  But stuff needs doin just the same.. cept we're all laughin playin the slip n slide


The mud is good for the skin. 

And slip and slides are great for the kids.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.......... Always givin Tag, and Tucker some Love!!
> 
> Alright folks!!........Time to call it a night!!.......The next few weeks are going to be very busy for me!!
> 
> Good night!!



Night brother 

I am head that way too


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 30, 2011)

charlie daniels for president


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2011)

Night folks.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Slackers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2011)

Thursday has snuck in the door.  Maybe this will help.....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2011)

Time to get up


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The mud is good for the skin.
> 
> And slip and slides are great for the kids.
> 
> ...



They can also cause broken collar bones if used improperly.   Dont ask me how i know.  




Top o the mornin to all you waders!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> They can also cause broken collar bones if used improperly.   Dont ask me how i know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Broken collar bones occur when the mass vs velocity ratio limit for the slip n slide are exceeded...

Mornin errryyybuddy.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Broken collar bones occur when the mass vs velocity ratio limit for the slip n slide are exceeded...
> 
> Mornin errryyybuddy.



In simple terms.

Yo fat butt going too fast to stop safely


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Broken collar bones occur when the mass vs velocity ratio limit for the slip n slide are exceeded...
> 
> Mornin errryyybuddy.



I knew it was a bad idea when daddy brought home that 100' x 3' roll of thick plastic that time.  "Hey grab the water hose and that bottle of dish soap and watch this".  Next thing i knew is i woke up, had no vision and was in severe pain.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> In simple terms.
> 
> Yo fat butt going too fast to stop safely



Oh shut it, behind the scenes creeper!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 31, 2011)

Mornin Yall 

Its froggy out there! Sure makes for a purty landscape view though


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning CWA'ers.   Just hoping for a quiet day today...last day of training!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> They can also cause broken collar bones if used improperly.   Dont ask me how i know.




Always make sure the fence line is a LONG WAYS away from the end of the slip and slide!!!!!!!........especially when you have used dish soap, and drank several adult beverages thru the night.         Did you know that you can slide for a good 30-40 feet on grass if it is wet and has dish soap residue all over it? Don't ask me how I know!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good morning, has any body seen the sun lately i think its missing


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, has any body seen the sun lately i think its missing



Hope it comes back soon,gots to work on my tan.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm I wonder if DOGIII will have a slip and slide.


Howdy all.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmmmmmm I wonder if DOGIII will have a slip and slide.
> 
> 
> Howdy all.



With a ramp jump at the end..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

My Friday!!!
 But *swamped* getting everything done so I CAN be off tomorrow!!

MORNING CreekWaders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My Friday!!!
> But *swamped* getting everything done so I CAN be off tomorrow!!
> 
> MORNING CreekWaders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Keebster!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Messican.........

thinkin about heading north on Sat for some trout fishing.  Wanna tag along and see if the fish eat your flies, or just laugh at em?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My Friday!!!
> But *swamped* getting everything done so I CAN be off tomorrow!!
> 
> MORNING CreekWaders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mernin Shuggums..



Les Miles said:


> Keebster!



Mernin cupcake..



jsullivan03 said:


> Hey Messican.........
> 
> thinkin about heading north on Sat for some trout fishing.  Wanna tag along and see if the fish eat your flies, or just laugh at em?



We might have to give that a big consideration. Shoot me a phone number and we'll hammer it out.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 31, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> we might have to give that a big consideration. Shoot me a phone number and we'll hammer it out.



867-5309


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> 867-5309



Idjit..


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My Friday!!!
> But *swamped* getting everything done so I CAN be off tomorrow!!
> 
> MORNING CreekWaders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Me and you both keee eeee eeeeeeeeeeeebs 

Hope you enjoy your 3 day weekend.  I'm gonna go see if the turkeys will holler at all tomorrow and Saturday


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebster!


STAWK............ UUuuhhhh........ Ran............ LES!!!!! Mornin!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shuggums..
> Mernin cupcake..
> 
> We might have to give that a big consideration. Shoot me a phone number and we'll hammer it out.






jsullivan03 said:


> 867-5309


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Me and you both keee eeee eeeeeeeeeeeebs
> 
> Hope you enjoy your 3 day weekend. I'm gonna go see if the turkeys will holler at all tomorrow and Saturday


  Good Luck............... I'm not sure what I'm gonna do, but I know there will be a creek that needs crossing at some point in time!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

The stale stench of corndogs is going to start attracting the flies 'fore long...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit..


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My Friday!!!
> But *swamped* getting everything done so I CAN be off tomorrow!!
> 
> MORNING CreekWaders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I want off Friday


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 31, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>



Yeap


----------



## Jranger (Mar 31, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Mornin Jranger.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks



morning


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks



Hey Jranger,  go kick the ambassdeer's desk while he is sleeping.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Jranger,  go kick the ambassdeer's desk while he is sleeping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey Jranger,  go kick the ambassdeer's desk while he is sleeping.



tape down the button on his phone receiver so it won't pick up when he answers and put little dashes of white out on his computer monitor...

If you've got some time clip all of his paper clips together in a chain and put them back in the holder..

A few staples inverted into the seat and back fabric of the chairs make for an interesting day as well.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

went huntin....all i killed was a few skeeters, but thats okay...guess they needed killing too...

got soaked and wrinkled toes to show for it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Morning, peeps!
Okay, yesterday was going okay till about 6:45pm when i got called in for an emergency. Got home at 4am and i am feeling it bad right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> went huntin....all i killed was a few skeeters, but thats okay...guess they needed killing too...
> 
> got soaked and wrinkled toes to show for it...



At least you got some woods time in.



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Okay, yesterday was going okay till about 6:45pm when i got called in for an emergency. Got home at 4am and i am feeling it bad right now.



It's about nappy time then isn't it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least you got some woods time in.
> 
> 
> 
> It's about nappy time then isn't it?



Well, the rain just started here, and a nap does sound good, but i got to go to be at work again in an hour. I do plan to get out of there as quick as i can.
What's the extended forecast for next week? I plan  to get in some afternoon hunting if possible.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 593890



looks like somebody got a taste for high dollar cigars and fancy beer. two things of which i know nothing about enjoy wadin in the fire. 

whoever smells like corndogs will you please make some chilli im gettin hungry or at least spray on some doederent


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At least you got some woods time in.



Heck yeah


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the rain just started here, and a nap does sound good, but i got to go to be at work again in an hour. I do plan to get out of there as quick as i can.
> What's the extended forecast for next week? I plan  to get in some afternoon hunting if possible.



This weekend is going to be awesome (of course you are on call) Monday will be salvageable with a front moving in, but sometimes late Monday night to early Tuesday morning it's going to get real real real ugly. I mean scary ugly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

killa86 said:


> at least spray on some doederent



Is that the same as Tinks #69?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

killa86 said:


> looks like somebody got a taste for high dollar cigars and fancy beer. two things of which i know nothing about enjoy wadin in the fire.
> 
> whoever smells like corndogs will you please make some chilli im gettin hungry or at least spray on some doederent


Morning, Killa! 


slip said:


> Heck yeah


Good luck, Slip! #2 is strutting around out there waiting on you! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> This weekend is going to be awesome (of course you are on call) Monday will be salvageable with a front moving in, but sometimes late Monday night to early Tuesday morning it's going to get real real real ugly. I mean scary ugly.


Man, i just cannot catch a break, can i? Was already making a gameplan in my head, but that forecast just blew it out of the water!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Dadgum therapy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This weekend is going to be awesome (of course you are on call) Monday will be salvageable with a front moving in, but sometimes late Monday night to early Tuesday morning it's going to get real real real ugly. I mean scary ugly.



Don't say that...I have construction work being done next week...I need clear weather!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Killa!
> 
> Good luck, Slip! #2 is strutting around out there waiting on you!
> 
> Man, i just cannot catch a break, can i? Was already making a gameplan in my head, but that forecast just blew it out of the water!



I read your mind..



Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum therapy.



Hang in there Nic. It'll pay off one day.


boneboy96 said:


> Don't say that...I have construction work being done next week...I need clear weather!!!!



That's cause you only got a fair weather permit. If you had gotten a foul weather permit as well then work could proceed as planned.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good luck, Slip! #2 is strutting around out there waiting on you!



The funny thing is that bird i couldnt get the other day left me a big ol wing feather _right_ where he out-smarted me last.

Now tell me that aint a big "nana nana boo boo"


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> The funny thing is that bird i couldnt get the other day left me a big ol wing feather _right_ where he out-smarted me last.
> 
> Now tell me that aint a big "nana nana boo boo"



Well, congratulations! You have found a strut zone. Put enough time in and don't spook him, and he'll be there at some point every day ( till he dies, that is). 

Well, the beeper is calling so i gotta go. See ya'll tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hey Butter Muffins, whatcha' eatin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Butter Muffins, whatcha' eatin?





Nuttin Honey!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This weekend is going to be awesome (of course you are on call) Monday will be salvageable with a front moving in, but sometimes late Monday night to early Tuesday morning it's going to get real real real ugly. I mean scary ugly.



That sux.   Next Saturday is the Fly Fishing for Veterans on the Chattahoochee.  Rains on Tuesday will leave a nasty muddy river, with not enough time to clear.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


>


 You sneak in while I'm away working!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> tape down the button on his phone receiver so it won't pick up when he answers and put little dashes of white out on his computer monitor...
> 
> If you've got some time clip all of his paper clips together in a chain and put them back in the holder..
> 
> A few staples inverted into the seat and back fabric of the chairs make for an interesting day as well.


 Don't be doin that to meh Bassbaby!!................ but they ARE good idea's, you cleverdeviousdevilyou!



slip said:


> went huntin....all i killed was a few skeeters, but thats okay...guess they needed killing too...
> 
> got soaked and wrinkled toes to show for it...


Stick wiffit Moppett!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> This weekend is going to be awesome (of course you are on call) Monday will be salvageable with a front moving in, but sometimes late Monday night to early Tuesday morning it's going to get real real real ugly. I mean scary ugly.


 


Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum therapy.


Fuss & cuss allllll you want, vent, unload, *whatever*, we'll put up with you as long as you have to keep going!



slip said:


> The funny thing is that bird i couldnt get the other day left me a big ol wing feather _right_ where he out-smarted me last.
> 
> Now tell me that aint a big "nana nana boo boo"


It ain't.................... ok, sorry, nope, he was doing the booty dance, shakin his head, the whole nine yards doing the nanner dance at you!!



Hooked On Quack said:


>


 Hi......



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Butter Muffins, whatcha' eatin?


hhhmmmpppffff, silvertongueddevil.................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, anyone seen Snowy around???  She's got an excersize bike I need to get the model # of.......................


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2011)

Whew
Glad the first day on shift is over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh, anyone seen Snowy around???  She's got an excersize bike I need to get the model # of.......................



She's got an exercise bike with a model on it??? I'd like that number too!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's got an exercise bike with a model on it??? I'd like that number too!!!


  incoming...................  IF I did that devilphone right!


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, congratulations! You have found a strut zone. Put enough time in and don't spook him, and he'll be there at some point every day ( till he dies, that is).
> 
> Well, the beeper is calling so i gotta go. See ya'll tonight!


Oh wow, i thought he was just mocking me.

Bad thing is, i can only hunt this land one more time (the 3rd) til the end of april. So if i cant get him on the 3rd, i have to hope no one else does for the better part of a month.


Keebs said:


> It ain't.................... ok, sorry, nope, he was doing the booty dance, shakin his head, the whole nine yards doing the nanner dance at you!!



Im pretty sure your right, laughed all the way back to roost i bet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> incoming...................  IF I did that devilphone right!



Got the text, but nothing was on it..


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum therapy.



What , they kick you outta another class ....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the text, but nothing was on it..


  dadblastednewfangledhitechmess!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> What , they kick you outta another class ....


 BUSTED!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> dadblastednewfangledhitechmess!!!



sent it morse code, Miguel will under stand it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

Boss just informed me that I have my annual review in the morning.  Yall say a prayer for me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> sent it morse code, Miguel will under stand it.


  I'm too young to know Morse!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Have my annual review in the morning. Yall say a prayer for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Raining again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boss just informed me that I have my annual review in the morning.  Yall say a prayer for me.


Don't you just love it when they spring stuff on this all of the sudden? Especially after all of the time on GON that they've been monitoring you do?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you just love it when they spring stuff on this all of the sudden? Especially after all of the time on GON that they've been monitoring you do?



 They know how much im on here?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> They know how much im on here?



If you're office runs it's computers through a central server the Admin knows every site you visit and how much time you spend on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're office runs it's computers through a central server the Admin knows every site you visit and how much time you spend on it.





OH SNAP!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAP!!!!



yeah, now try to explain all those viruses.


----------



## bigox911 (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Boss just informed me that I have my annual review in the morning.  Yall say a prayer for me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're office runs it's computers through a central server the Admin knows every site you visit and how much time you spend on it.





Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAP!!!!



OH SNAP X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YALL I GOTTA GO , HOLLER AT YA AFTER 5


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah, now try to explain all those viruses.





Grrrrrrrrrrrrr . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OH SNAP!!!!





slip said:


> yeah, now try to explain all those viruses.





mudracing101 said:


> OH SNAP X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YALL I GOTTA GO , HOLLER AT YA AFTER 5


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you just love it when they spring stuff on this all of the sudden? Especially after all of the time on GON that they've been monitoring you do?



I give them a good 3 hours of work a day! Dang how much more do they need?!?!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

One day the IT guy told me that someone was camping out on forum.gon.com.....  

Then he asked me if i had found any good deals on the swap 'n' sell lately.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dadgum therapy.



i had no idea therapy included drinkin beer and eatin tater tots. definitely stay at it nic ive heard the longer you do therapy the less you feel........like speakin clearly



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Killa!
> 
> 
> afternoon rhbama
> ...




dont get me started, last time i tried to make sense of somethin in my head i ran into a wall, but its ok i didnt hurt the wall none


----------



## killa86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the same as Tinks #69?



exactly erbody knows bout doederant, been know to swell necks and cause frequent yet messy urinations


----------



## killa86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that the same as Tinks #69?





BBQBOSS said:


> Boss just informed me that I have my annual review in the morning.  Yall say a prayer for me.



last time i had my annual review, well lets just say if your boss says something like turn your head and cough dont fall for it its a trap. im uncomfortable with both his hands on my shoulders.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> What , they kick you outta another class ....





Not yet, but I can think of a lot of places I would rather go.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not yet, but I can think of a lot of places I would rather go.



Like getting another mani-pedi???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like getting a mani-pedi???






You comin` to our next get together??


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You comin` to our next get together??



Depends on if you'll be toting your 'hawks around with ya.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like getting another mani-pedi???





Nicodemus said:


> You comin` to our next get together??



Don't worry Les....see my sig line...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Depends on if you'll be toting your 'hawks around with ya.





jsullivan03 said:


> Don't worry Les....see my sig line...





See!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You comin` to our next get together??



Can we go snipe hunting if I come? 

I've heard about it but have never been.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Can we go snipe hunting if I come?
> 
> I've heard about it but have never been.





No, but you can furnish the truck, and drive for us, as I take us all on a tour of the finer parts of rural SW Georgia... 

Does your truck have a toolbox in it? If so, please remove it before you visit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No, but you can furnish the truck, and drive for us, as I take us all on a tour of the finer parts of rural SW Georgia...
> 
> Does your truck have a toolbox in it? If so, please remove it before you visit.



Why do I need to take off the toolbox? 

I might need my vise-grips... those things can come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why do I need to take off the toolbox?
> 
> I might need my vise-grips... those things can come in handy sometimes.





A couple of us need to be able to stand right where the toolbox is. To be able to lean agin the back glass, and prop the rifle across the top of the cab. 

Don`tcha know nothin`???  Where you from?????  Huh???


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> A couple of us need to be able to stand right where the toolbox is. To be able to lean agin the back glass, and prop the rifle across the top of the cab.
> 
> Don`tcha know nothin`???  Where you from?????  Huh???



Oh!!! Are we gonna go hog hunting? Last time I heard about good hog was a few minutes ago in the Singles Forum Thread.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh!!! Are we gonna go hog hunting? Last time I heard about good hog was a few minutes ago in the Singles Forum Thread.





Anything that has eyes that glow in the light!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anything that has eyes that glow in the light!



So should I bring my .22, my 7mm mag, or the .458 win mag?  I wonder which one would be easier to point out the window while I'm driving and holding the spotlight???

Oh and do I need to bring a few bags of corn too???


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So should I bring my .22, my 7mm mag, or the .458 win mag?  I wonder which one would be easier to point out the window while I'm driving and holding the spotlight???
> 
> Oh and do I need to bring a few bags of corn too???





If you have a 22 mag, bring it. Otherwise, just your truck is all we need. Make sure the tank is full too.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll brang the likker!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If you have a 22 mag, bring it. Otherwise, just your truck is all we need. Make sure the tank is full too.



Hmmmm, this is starting to sound more and more like one of those one-way cajun sightseeing trips they give some folks down in the Atchafalaya swamp.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

GoodGawd what have ya'll DONE in here?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GoodGawd what have ya'll DONE in here?!?!?



Yall Run!  I'll hold her off!

..........


Nevermind.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yall Run!  I'll hold her off!
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...


pppffffttt with your skinny self................


----------



## killa86 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If you have a 22 mag, bring it. Otherwise, just your truck is all we need. Make sure the tank is full too.



killem all and dont leave nuttin standin cept for empty likker bottles ...ah what the heck shoot them too


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

The sun just come out


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GoodGawd what have ya'll DONE in here?!?!?



We just talking about Nic getting his mani-pedi and then taking me hog hunting later. That's all.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The sun just come out






Les Miles said:


> We just talking about Nic getting his mani-pedi and then taking me hog hunting later. That's all.


You just bring your truck, filled to the gill with fuel, we'll take care of the rest............................. you're "assuming" hogs...............  oh & maybe some 40 Creek...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm, this is starting to sound more and more like one of those one-way cajun sightseeing trips they give some folks down in the Atchafalaya swamp.





No man! You`ll be safe, ain`t nothin` gonna happen to you. Just ask Keebs. We just stokin` up the freezer. We gonna wait till late January. By then, the rye fields are green, it gets dark by a little after 5, we can have all the truck will haul by 6:30, and be at Blackbeards by 7, for supper. 

Trust me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No man! You`ll be safe, ain`t nothin` gonna happen to you. Just ask Keebs. We just stokin` up the freezer. We gonna wait till late January. By then, the rye fields are green, it gets dark by a little after 5, we can have all the truck will haul by 6:30, and be at Blackbeards by 7, for supper.
> 
> Trust me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Its 5,hollar at yall tomorrow.


----------



## killa86 (Mar 31, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its 5,hollar at yall tomorrow.



c ya mud im bout to be outta here leavin for turkey huntin this weekend yall have fun catch yall for some more meaningless fun and entertainment then. its been both real and fun.and remember if you cant beat em get a bigger stick or a smaller target


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

So.......
Les is gonna get a manicure and then strip down his truck and rig up spotlights so people have room to stand and shoot 22 mags  at glowing eyes while Sulli passes out the likker and then go to Blackbeards for supper. 
Can't we do something different this time? I'm tired of ground checking cows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If you have a 22 mag, bring it. Otherwise, just your truck is all we need. Make sure the tank is full too.



Corndog don't go nowhere without his coppertone sunscreen and his banana sling. You sure you want to be seen in the woods with him?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So.......
> Les is gonna get a manicure and then strip down his truck and rig up spotlights so people have room to stand and shoot 22 mags  at glowing eyes while Sulli passes out the likker and then go to Blackbeards for supper.
> Can't we do something different this time? I'm tired of ground checking cows.





Do you not like ribeyes? T Bones? Porterhouses? Delmonicos? Strips?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Corndog don't go nowhere without his coppertone sunscreen and his banana sling. You sure you want to be seen in the woods with him?



Is he still carrying around a bag of grass to munch on too? Dat boy just ain't right......


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Corndog don't go nowhere without his coppertone sunscreen and his banana sling. You sure you want to be seen in the woods with him?





In freezin` weather???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you not like ribeyes? T Bones? Porterhouses? Delmonicos? Strips?



Now you've got MY attention!!!  Corndog can wear Quacks french maid outfit for all I care, as long as grub like that's being offered up on the trip.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you not like ribeyes? T Bones? Porterhouses? Delmonicos? Strips?



Of course i do! But remember last time? It's hard to properly butcher a cow in the middle of a field at night with some old cattle farmer screaming at you from the house about calling the law.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you've got MY attention!!!  Corndog can wear Quacks french maid outfit for all I care, as long as grub like that's being offered up on the trip.





No!!! That is what we are after!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Of course i do! But remember last time? It's hard to properly butcher a cow in the middle of a field at night with some old cattle farmer screaming at you from the house about calling the law.






I have a new technique perfected. 

Trust me...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Do you not like ribeyes? T Bones? Porterhouses? Delmonicos? Strips?



Yes


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I have a new technique perfected.
> 
> Trust me...





Hey Les!!!
As long as your coming down this way, would you mind picking up about 100 pounds of live crawfish for Nic and I? 


okay, power nap time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Les!!!
> As long as your coming down this way, would you mind picking up about 100 pounds of live crawfish for Nic and I?





For sure!!!!


Les, again, make sure your truck is full of gas. And one more thing. This is important. Just how fast is your truck?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Is he still carrying around a bag of grass to munch on too? Dat boy just ain't right......



Grass... it's not just for eating anymore...


----------



## pbradley (Mar 31, 2011)

I worry about y'all sometimes. I really do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> For sure!!!!
> 
> 
> Les, again, make sure your truck is full of gas. And one more thing. This is important. Just how fast is your truck?



I've got a 5x10 trailer, we could let Robbert wire up a wench on the front of it.............on second thought.....nevermind. Scratch that idea.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I worry about y'all sometimes. I really do.





Don`t be. I know every pigpath from the Bama line, to Ty Ty, to the Florida line.


----------



## pbradley (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a 5x10 trailer, we could let Robbert wire up a wench on the front of it.............on second thought.....nevermind. Scratch that idea.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

pbradley said:


>



Anybody seen OutFishHim lately?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I worry about y'all sometimes. I really do.




Really??  We're "normal" compared to most folks I know...




Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a 5x10 trailer, we could let Robbert wire up a wench on the front of it.............on second thought.....nevermind. Scratch that idea.





pbradley said:


>






Guess I gotta be da "wench" AGAIN . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I gotta be da "wench" AGAIN . . .



Depends on what your wearin'.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So.......
> Les is gonna get a manicure and then strip down his truck and rig up spotlights so people have room to stand and shoot 22 mags  at glowing eyes while Sulli passes out the likker and then go to Blackbeards for supper.
> Can't we do something different this time? I'm tired of ground checking cows.




You were planning on eating, getting tipsy, killing things, wasting ammo, breaking laws and nekkid twister.....    









WITHOUT ME!?!?!?!?!?    













Dat hurts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You were planning on eating, getting tipsy, killing things, wasting ammo, breaking laws and nekkid twister.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBUG!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You were planning on eating, getting tipsy, killing things, wasting ammo, breaking laws and nekkid twister.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm driving the 2nd truck! You know i wouldn't leave you and Fish-woo! Besides, we already got a history with the Webster County po po's.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 31, 2011)

evening folks.  Had a second to drop by and say my HOWDY's....


HOWDY Folks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You were planning on eating, getting tipsy, killing things, wasting ammo, breaking laws and nekkid twister.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No WAY we'd  get intoxicate, break da law, without our Tbug and Fbait!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Depends on what your wearin'.





Cheekun mask and a thong??


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Southern women!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

nicodemus said:


> southern women!!


grits


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Facebook just crashed...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Facebook just crashed...





No it didn`t. Look again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No it didn`t. Look again.



Have you refreshed your page? All I get is a white screen. Not even an access error...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Have you refreshed your page? All I get is a white screen. Not even an access error...





Yes, just checked again. It`s workin` for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes, just checked again. It`s workin` for me.





I get 404-NOT FOUND.......


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

I just logged out, and logged back in. It`s workin` here, Hugh.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I just logged out, and logged back in. It`s workin` here, Hugh.



That was weird. Had to reboot the puter to get back on.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was weird. Had to reboot the puter to get back on.





You back on now?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You back on now?



Yup. Strange ain't it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup. Strange ain't it?





Yea. Now this afternoon I had trouble twice tryin` to log on, and it wouldn`t let me. I waited a spell and it finally did.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

lets see here.... 50 chicken thighs rubbed and marinating, 55lbs of butts injected, 6 slab of baby backs , 7lb chuck roast and a  9-1/2lb packer brisket all on ice...waiting.  

Hungry yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> lets see here.... 50 chicken thighs rubbed and marinating, 55lbs of butts injected, 6 slab of baby backs , 7lb chuck roast and a  9-1/2lb packer brisket all on ice...waiting.
> 
> Hungry yet?



Gettin there. What time do we eat?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> lets see here.... 50 chicken thighs rubbed and marinating, 55lbs of butts injected, 6 slab of baby backs , 7lb chuck roast and a  9-1/2lb packer brisket all on ice...waiting.
> 
> Hungry yet?





One slab of ribs, and a quarter of that brisket, tween two pieces of light bread, please...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> TBUG!!!!



HawtMostInterestingMan  




rhbama3 said:


> I'm driving the 2nd truck! You know i wouldn't leave you and Fish-woo! Besides, we already got a history with the Webster County po po's.



Yep, you wuvs me.    


Oh and   

That's for bringing up the Webster County thing again.    




Redneck Maguiver said:


> evening folks.  Had a second to drop by and say my HOWDY's....
> 
> 
> HOWDY Folks...



HOWDY Kim!   




Hooked On Quack said:


> No WAY we'd  get intoxicate, break da law, without our Tbug and Fbait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Darlin, we're all over 40 now. ANY of us in a thong is breaking the law.     





Nicodemus said:


> Southern women!!




Yall couldn't live without us.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

10 minutes then I got to hop in the shower so I can kick back in my purple cloud pj's, prop my feet up and sit a spell with Troy.    


I bet the new Swamp People is gonna be almost as good as Raylan.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> One slab of ribs, and a quarter of that brisket, tween two pieces of light bread, please...



You will have to fight that gay guy for it at work that i'm cooking it for.  

I can hook you up with the ribs though.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You will have to fight that gay guy for it at work that i'm cooking it for.
> 
> I can hook you up with the ribs though.



We're ordering our gay guy pizza tomorrow. 

It's his last day.    

Most we've EVER spent on a going away party for anyone.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> You will have to fight that gay guy for it at work that i'm cooking it for.
> 
> I can hook you up with the ribs though.



Just call him a name and hurt his feeling. Brisket all yours.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just call him a name and hurt his feeling. Brisket all yours.





 

Ya`ll done got me to watchin` them swamp people!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just call him a name and hurt his feeling. Brisket all yours.



 

He did give me a bunch of money, so he's alright in my book!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 10 minutes then I got to hop in the shower so I can kick back in my purple cloud pj's, prop my feet up and sit a spell with Troy.
> 
> 
> I bet the new Swamp People is gonna be almost as good as Raylan.



Just finished watching the Justified from last night. I swear that show gets better with every episode. Too bad Ava killed Charlie( whatever he was). 
Sitting here waiting on Swamp people and fighting the sleep monster after getting home at 4am.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

Man i cant wait for that taxidermy show to come out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Man i cant wait for that taxidermy show to come out!



what taxidermy show?


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 31, 2011)

Driveby


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> what taxidermy show?



sorry, the commercial was just on. "mounted in alaska" is the name, looks like just a show on taxidermy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> sorry, the commercial was just on. "mounted in alaska" is the name, looks like just a show on taxidermy.



If i kill a good bird this year, I'm gonna cape him out and also the wings. I've got one with the wings spread out, now i wanna mount one with the wings folded and tucked. Just thinking of something a little different.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If i kill a good bird this year, I'm gonna cape him out and also the wings. I've got one with the wings spread out, now i wanna mount one with the wings folded and tucked. Just thinking of something a little different.



Sweet. I may have to try and do a cape one day, all i do is the fan, feet, and beard. I've got to figure out how to make the feathers look better on this fan though, since the bird was a little wet when i got em...you know that wet-cat look the feathers get?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> Sweet. I may have to try and do a cape one day, all i do is the fan, feet, and beard. I've got to figure out how to make the feathers look better on this fan though, since the bird was a little wet when i got em...you know that wet-cat look the feathers get?



Blow dryer on low setting, Slip. Take your time and slowly stroke each feather back as you blow dry it. There are micro "hooks" at the edge of each feather filament, and they will grab each other. Just don't let it dry out of shape and matted if you can help it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 10 minutes then I got to hop in the shower so I can kick back in my purple cloud pj's, prop my feet up and sit a spell with Troy.
> 
> 
> I bet the new Swamp People is gonna be almost as good as Raylan.



Ummmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,purple cloud pj's???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 31, 2011)

Howdy all. I have been MIA. The new job is keeping me running with little time for visting with my friends here. Hope to catch up soon.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Blow dryer on low setting, Slip. Take your time and slowly stroke each feather back as you blow dry it. There are micro "hooks" at the edge of each feather filament, and they will grab each other. Just don't let it dry out of shape and matted if you can help it.



i tried a paint brush ultra light over the feather going up, made it some what better but not how i would like for the wall.

Ill give the blow dryer a try though, thanks bro.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy all. I have been MIA. The new job is keeping me running with little time for visting with my friends here. Hope to catch up soon.





Yes, I have noticed your missing-ness-ish and have missed you.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

I really feel the need to cuss and hold my fingers right now.   

Dang Willy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I really feel the need to cuss and hold my fingers right now.
> 
> Dang Willy!!!!!!!!!



And yell for my daddy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I really feel the need to cuss and hold my fingers right now.
> 
> Dang Willy!!!!!!!!!





That hurt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Willy ain't exactly the brightest bulb.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> And yell for my daddy.



I'M BIT!!! 



I like the way Junior just took his time.   

Kind of like a "I told ya so boy".


----------



## ButcherTony (Mar 31, 2011)

tv just dumped.....i guess ill watch this channel


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Willy ain't exactly the brightest bulb.



Says he who eradicated ants AND flesh with a pressure washer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Says he who eradicated ants AND flesh with a pressure washer.



My top of my foot was good as new in just a couple of weeks. Once the skin grew back i was fine.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll done got me to watchin` them swamp people!



Dang it!  I KNEW I was forgetting something!    lucky for me they are replaying it at 11:00 



rhbama3 said:


> Just finished watching the Justified from last night. I swear that show gets better with every episode. Too bad Ava killed Charlie( whatever he was).
> Sitting here waiting on Swamp people and fighting the sleep monster after getting home at 4am.



Lost track of that one when Fox was at war with the Macon affiliate and cut me off for 3-4 weeks.  I've got the rest of the season recorded though.  RB has to work all weekend ... I feel a marathon coming on!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,purple cloud pj's???



Hey!    I got blue cloud PJs .... tonights a camo night though!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

I like that open water hook throwin`.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey!    I got blue cloud PJs .... tonights a camo night though!



HEEyyyy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey!    I got blue cloud PJs .... tonights a camo night though!



Whatupwitdis, I've never heard of them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I like that open water hook throwin`.



3  O'shaugnessy 8/0 steel hooks with a lead wrap, and wired sleeve. Take all of about 45 minutes to make one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought Terral was gonna be one bad dude, but he's just catching babies for DNR. Still, i'd rather watch than try it( unless i can shoot them).


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 31, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HEEyyyy







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatupwitdis, I've never heard of them.



  They're not really your color anyway!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> They're not really your color anyway!



They might match my blue eyes!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

You tell em Tagsis.  

Love my CuddleDuds.  




rhbama3 said:


> 3  O'shaugnessy 8/0 steel hooks with a lead wrap, and wired sleeve. Take all of about 45 minutes to make one.




Oooh, whazzat? New hog-catchin tool?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

TREE-BREAKER DOWN!    

780 pounds.    


Troy is da man!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2011)

PBradley ~ Banned...

YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You tell em Tagsis.
> 
> Love my CuddleDuds.
> 
> ...


Hmmm........
I like the way you think. I'll make one but i think we'll let Fishbait hook the first one.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> TREE-BREAKER DOWN!
> 
> 780 pounds.
> 
> ...



how the heck do they get a 780 pound gator in the boat?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> how the heck do they get a 780 pound gator in the boat?



Same way Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  killed a 120 pound sow with decorative garden pebbles. 

Sheer willpower.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

SKUNK APE!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Same way Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  killed a 120 pound sow with decorative garden pebbles.
> 
> Sheer willpower.



Good lawd, woman!
How do you remember all these things? Got a mind like a rolodex! It's scary......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd, woman!
> How do you remember all these things? Got a mind like a rolodex! It's scary......



I keep those I love and all experiences with them, close to my heart... and even more deeply embedded in my brain.  


Ugh.... 3:30 is gonna come way toooooo early.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PBradley ~ Banned...
> 
> YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

If ya`ll want to say goodby to Brother Bradley, you can find him on Facebook...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> PBradley ~ Banned...
> 
> YEAH RIGHT!!!


Well, they warned him multiple times to resume his mod squad duties and he just would not listen. It was just a maater of time before Mt. Olympus had enough of his shenanigans. 


turtlebug said:


> I keep those I love and all experiences with them, close to my heart... and even more deeply embedded in my brain.
> 
> 
> Ugh.... 3:30 is gonna come way toooooo early.




Get some sleep and dream of hooking big pigs in the head with a treble hook and some twine.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

hee-hee-hee...............................


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

that`s two...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I keep those I love and all experiences with them, close to my heart... and even more deeply embedded in my brain.
> 
> 
> Ugh.... 3:30 is gonna come way toooooo early.


Night Bugsy


rhbama3 said:


> Well, they warned him multiple times to resume his mod squad duties and he just would not listen. It was just a maater of time before Mt. Olympus had enough of his shenanigans.
> :


Lost SLIP too


Keebs said:


> hee-hee-hee...............................


Bonjour Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> that`s two...



So....... one more and i can be a mod? 
It was a Tennessee fan! How can it be a personal attack if it's true? 

Oh wait, what "two"  are you referring to?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> that`s two...



Let's geaux for 3


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So....... one more and i can be a mod?
> It was a Tennessee fan! How can it be a personal attack if it's true?
> 
> Oh wait, what "two"  are you referring to?





Slip and Bradley. Gone with the wind... I hate it too.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> that`s two...


I KNOW ya'll didn't "really" BAN my PHILLIP!!!!! fess up, and I mean NOW!!!!!! pm me if you have to!!!!!!!!!!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Bugsy
> 
> Lost SLIP too
> 
> Bonjour Keebs


You too, gimme an answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip and Bradley. Gone with the wind... I hate it too.



ruh roh....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip and Bradley. Gone with the wind... I hate it too.


SLIP?????????? ok, just go ahead & ban me too!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Let's geaux for 3



To entertaining to have a Miami Fan around.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> SLIP?????????? ok, just go ahead & ban me too!!



yeah, go ahead and ban her too


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome back from the darkness, Cody.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah, go ahead and ban her too


  Welcome back to the light!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Slip, nice sigline!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah, go ahead and ban her too



So, did you run into Repoman, Skipper, Kevina, or Proside while you were on the other side?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

slip said:


> yeah, go ahead and ban her too


WHy you little.................... oh you just wait!!



Nicodemus said:


> Welcome back from the darkness, Cody.


MmmmmHHHmmmm, he don't EVEN know what *Darkness* is YET!!


Nicodemus said:


> Slip, nice sigline!


YOU would like it............ you'zz on my *list* too!! 'member, I KNOWzz your therapy schedule! and I know how to get names of your nurses too!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

I`m loggin` off and goin` to sleep fore Keebs gets back here. Nite ya`ll!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m loggin` off and goin` to sleep fore Keebs gets back here. Nite ya`ll!


cheekun ch................ ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooain'tnohidinfrommamakeebs&you KNOWIT!!!!!!!!!!!!Dadblastedidjits!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> cheekun ch................ ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooain'tnohidinfrommamakeebs&you KNOWIT!!!!!!!!!!!!Dadblastedidjits!



you're so cute when you stamp your foot and get all hackled up.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> So, did you run into Repoman, Skipper, Kevina, or Proside while you were on the other side?


Nope, it was pretty empty over on the dark side...seems they dug and tunnel right back to the light side


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you're so cute when you stamp your foot and get all hackled up.


You LIKE my red face & bulging temple???????????



slip said:


> Nope, it was pretty empty over on the dark side...seems they dug and tunnel right back to the light side


I can't believe it was "empty", there's tooooo many that have gone to the other "side"...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Keebs, you precious thang you. Love you.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nothing like watching them track the skunkape with the bloodhounds on MonsterQuest. 

I am never camping out again thanks to the History Channel.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't believe it was "empty", there's tooooo many that have gone to the other "side"...............



My husband is over there, he must be hidin'....


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 31, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing like watching them track the skunkape with the bloodhounds on MonsterQuest.
> 
> I am never camping out again thanks to the History Channel.





We see varmints like that on a regular basis down here.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We see varmints like that on a regular basis down here.



Do you mean at ladies night down at the local bar?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs, you precious thang you. Love you.


I'll talk to you later......................
but I love you too, yaoldgrouch!



Les Miles said:


> Nothing like watching them track the skunkape with the bloodhounds on MonsterQuest.
> 
> I am never camping out again thanks to the History Channel.


Makes me wanna go hunt'em!



CortGirl said:


> My husband is over there, he must be hidin'....


Want me to find him for ya??


----------



## pbradley (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Want me to find him for ya??



you pretty good at trackin lost folks?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

PHILLIP!!! I see you lurking, yeah, YOU, you're on my list too, you ain't off da hook neither!! goodgooblygoobers, you menfolk!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2011)

pbradley said:


> you pretty good at trackin lost folks?


mehby.............. read above post??????


----------



## pbradley (Mar 31, 2011)

Keebs said:


> PHILLIP!!! I see you lurking, yeah, YOU, you're on my list too, you ain't off da hook neither!! goodgooblygoobers, you menfolk!!



you better talk to all them mods and admins what was buzzing around earlier. They plotted and schemed against me. I was framed; framed, I tell you!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 31, 2011)

Choot him....Choot him!!.........Troy is da man!!


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2011)

Watched taxidermy usa tonight on the discovery channel.
Crane's Taxidermy in Acworth was featuredGreat show

It's comes on again at 1 if anybody still up


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Watched taxidermy usa tonight on the discovery channel.
> Crane's Taxidermy in Acworth was featuredGreat show
> 
> It's comes on again at 1 if anybody still up



i caught the end of it, gunna stay up for the whole thing


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2011)

Crane mounted the deer on the left,Woody the one on the right.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 31, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Crane mounted the deer on the left,Woody the one on the right.


Have you ever seen Waymon Jordan's work??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 31, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have you ever seen Waymon Jordan's work??



Nope
But that buck on the right came from behind your house


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

It is officially 3:57 am, and I am wide freakin awake, and the woody's clock is as screwed up as a football bat. It says it's, 2:53 am.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2011)

well the clock says 4:11 but really it is 5:18 and long past time for 







and maybe a treat since it is Friday


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

Wonder where all those troublemakers ran off too??? 

I guess they all need their beauty rest. 

Slackers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wonder where all those troublemakers ran off too???
> 
> I guess they all need their beauty rest.
> 
> Slackers



Who you talking about willis?    I don't see your light on either so are you looking at the inside of the eyelids?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> i caught the end of it, gunna stay up for the whole thing



I GOT SUBWAY  a meatball sub want half!?!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

I brought the coffee pot this morning.  Anyone need a fillup?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I GOT SUBWAY  a meatball sub want half!?!



A meatball sub at 6am?!?!?!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I brought the coffee pot this morning.  Anyone need a fillup?
> 
> View attachment 594121



Oh yes!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2011)

*TGIF to all you drivelers out there this morning !!!!!*


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> A meatball sub at 6am?!?!?!



Mmhm they are vewwy yummy for breakfast  + it had pepperoni on it YUMMY


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

thats alright, I had a dunkin donuts chocolated covered donut tuna melt.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> *TGIF to all you drivelers out there this morning !!!!!*



Howdy Mike!   Hows it hangin this morning?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> thats alright, I had a dunkin donuts chocolated covered donut tuna melt.



Eating junk like that gonna mess up ya ninjy trainin,how yuins  gonna do a judy chop all outta shape like at dere


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who you talking about willis?    I don't see your light on either so are you looking at the inside of the eyelids?



That's the way corndog rolls. Livin in dreamland, wishin for the Saban days to roll back around for his merry group of penitentiary thugs down at LSU so they could win again..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Eating junk like that gonna mess up ya ninjy trainin,how yuins  gonna do a judy chop all outta shape like at dere


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


>




You didn't watch the video turtlebug posted on facebook?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it a good or bad thing when your boss tells you it's time for you annual review and to "bring a big box with you".


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> You didn't watch the video turtlebug posted on facebook?



haha yeah ive seen it before. I think thats Elfiii.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> haha yeah ive seen it before. I think thats Elfiii.



I think you're right, Tbug is about 3 years behind on catchin up with all of the threads on here. I thought she was more effecient than that:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=2792100&postcount=1


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> haha yeah ive seen it before. I think thats Elfiii.



First time I'd seen it.That dude was also on a Jerry Springer show.Something about his sister in law coming into the trailer park wanting nun chuks and mater cans


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Just checked my lottery ticket from Wednesday night... y'all have fun, i'm moving to Montana over spring break..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Mike!   Hows it hangin this morning?



Matt, it is hanging to the left this morning so that means that the clouds should be moving on out and the sun should be shining by around noon.    


OMG, I just realized that in the last three posts it includes Jerry Springer, lottery tickets, and "hanging to the left".  Now that is a dangerous combination for sure !!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just checked my lottery ticket from Wednesday night... y'all have fun, i'm moving to Montana over spring break..



Sweet!  Have fun!


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 1, 2011)

happy friday everybody


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 1, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> happy friday everybody



I hear tale that I might get one of said Friday's next week.


Mernin Folks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I hear tale that I might get one of said Friday's next week.



April fools


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> April fools



yep they got me....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's the way corndog rolls. Livin in dreamland, wishin for the Saban days to roll back around for his merry group of penitentiary thugs down at LSU so they could win again..



#1 LSU made Saban, Saban didn't make LSU 

#2 We don't need that little greasy oversigning weasel to win 

#3 LSU 24 - Bama 21  get over it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

how in the heck did I end up in the SP????????????


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> #1 LSU made Saban, Saban didn't make LSU
> 
> #2 We don't need that little greasy oversigning weasel to win
> 
> #3 LSU 24 - Bama 21  get over it



Don't you mean LSwho 3 NC's, Bama 13 NC's..

Come on Corndog, don't start acting like your bunk mate Ol' Red.
I heard y'all two have matching Blue Cloud jammie's...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how in the heck did I end up in the SP????????????



Messican Bammers... that's how.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Messican Bammers... that's how.



Careful talkin bout her Messican, she'll cut you.
You a Hurricane now? That explains a lot..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Good morning yall, its Friday


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Messican Bammers... that's how.



Mexico,,   Hmmmmmmmm



I saw on the FOX channel yesterday,  a beruit taxi  with three guys wearing turban and carring aks.  I looked a little closer,  I discover it parked in front of your house.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Anyone heard from sweet little Ms. Huntindobbs lately?  I be worried about her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mexico,,   Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> I saw on the FOX channel yesterday,  a beruit taxi  with three guys wearing turban and carring aks.  I looked a littl closer,  I discover it parked in front of your house.



He even wears that stupid thing when he's on the lake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone heard from sweet little Ms. Huntindobbs lately?  I be worried about her.



I reckon she's too busy learnin to be a nurse to mess with us rednecks.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 1, 2011)

Morning folks

Finally a little sunshine outside.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Messican Bammers... that's how.


Hhhmmm, nope, I don't think so..........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful talkin bout her Messican, she'll cut you.
> You a Hurricane now? That explains a lot..


Dat's right!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning yall, its Friday


It's my BONUS Friday!!!!!!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mexico,,   Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> I saw on the FOX channel yesterday,  a beruit taxi  with three guys wearing turban and carring aks.  I looked a little closer,  I discover it parked in front of your house.


Hiya AwsomeAussie!



BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone heard from sweet little Ms. Huntindobbs lately?  I be worried about her.


Last I talked to her she was busy wiff a new bf, school & work!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Morning folks
> 
> Finally a little sunshine outside.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmm, nope, I don't think so..........
> 
> 
> Dat's right!
> ...




grrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, it's friday. Just gotta survive the beeper till 7am Monday morning. So ready to get back in the woods!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> grrrrrrrrrrr...


 who'da thunk it, life goes on after Matty??



rhbama3 said:


> Well, it's friday. Just gotta survive the beeper till 7am Monday morning. So ready to get back in the woods!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone heard from sweet little Ms. Huntindobbs lately?  I be worried about her.



Thought about her last night,she's even gone from facebook


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hiya AwsomeAussie!
> 
> 
> :



What is happening HOT STUFF.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is happening HOT STUFF.



Hot,,,,,,,,,not HAWT?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is happening HAWT STUFF.



I fix it for me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What is happening HOT STUFF.


trying to figure out what in heck is going on with my left eye......... can't get my contact to sit right, nothing there........ gggrrrr



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hot,,,,,,,,,not HAWT?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> I fix it for me


   only AJ


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> trying to figure out what in heck is going on with my left eye......... can't get my contact to sit right, nothing there........ gggrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pollen?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Anyone heard from sweet little Ms. Huntindobbs lately?  I be worried about her.





Keebs said:


> Last I talked to her she was busy wiff a new bf, school & work!




We are doing fine just been real busy.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pollen?


I don't think so, usually my visine takes care of it.  I"m gonna give it a little more time & try again.......... *sigh* got things I wanna do outside & I hate wearing my glasses!



dougefresh said:


> We are doing fine just been real busy.


 uuuuhhh, wait.......... not that you............. oh never mind..............


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

mornin folks.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> uuuuhhh, wait.......... not that you............. oh never mind..............


What


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What



You gonna come up to the mountains memorial day weekend and campout with us?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't think so, usually my visine takes care of it.  I"m gonna give it a little more time & try again.......... *sigh* got things I wanna do outside & I hate wearing my glasses!
> 
> 
> uuuuhhh, wait.......... not that you............. oh never mind..............



I GOT SUBWAY nenner nenner


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> mornin folks.



I got a 6in meatball sub in the fridge you want it??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I got a 6in meatball sub in the fridge you want it??



6" is more like a meatloaf than a meatball..


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 6" is more like a meatloaf than a meatball..



Lol ya its subway


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gonna come up to the mountains memorial day weekend and campout with us?



Still a little far out to say for sure or not. It will be more like one of them 'I'll just show up things' if we can. First I need to make a trip south in the near future, gota get a saltwater fix.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2011)

every body have a good week end, buh bye


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> mornin folks.


.................



dougefresh said:


> What


I was gonna say "Not that you aren't in her league, but you might better take one step at a time!"



lilD1188 said:


> I GOT SUBWAY nenner nenner






mudracing101 said:


> every body have a good week end, buh bye


well, at least you got 1/2 a Friday off...........

Ok, I'm outta here too, got things to get done........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

haha lol !


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

time to go cut grass since its sunny


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> .................
> 
> 
> I was gonna say "Not that you aren't in her league, but you might better take one step at a time!"
> ...



Aww, are you _mad_?


----------



## lablover (Apr 1, 2011)

It's friday and almost 5 oclock (somewhere) have a great weekend to all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Howdy folks.


With mixed emotions, I`m gonna be takin` a leave of absense for a while. 

My regards...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> With mixed emotions, I`m gonna be takin` a leave of absense for a while.
> ...



The temptation of them Bison steaks is just too much huh?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> With mixed emotions, I`m gonna be takin` a leave of absense for a while.
> ...



Physical Therapy kicking butt?     Or thunder chickens?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

well i was gonna cut grass till the mower runned outta gas


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> With mixed emotions, I`m gonna be takin` a leave of absense for a while.
> ...



Nic, you are just kidding us ....right?  This is an April Fool's joke, I hope.  You know without you here, these wheels on this site become all crusted and rusty by the beginning of the 2nd day.  We need you here to help keep all of us straight so I hope you that you might not be gone very long.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> With mixed emotions, I`m gonna be takin` a leave of absense for a while.
> ...



Feelin' bad for banning ol PBradley?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody seen my footed pajamas, it's gonna be kinda cold on the lake tonight? The GI Joe ones not the elmo ones.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Anybody seen my footed pajamas, it's gonna be kinda cold on the lake tonight? The GI Joe ones not the elmo ones.



the one's with the flap in the back??


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Feelin' bad for banning ol PBradley?



And me.









It's alright, one day ill ban him back.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

drrriiivveeee bbyyyyyyy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> 
> With mixed emotions, I`m gonna be takin` a leave of absense for a while.
> ...





Take you a break Nic, I'll take it from here . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Found out some interesting info about my dept head today during my review....  He likes guns and........GON.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Found out some interesting info about my dept head today during my review....  He likes guns and........GON.



Does he have a cheeken mask??

Howdy Bobby


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does he have a cheeken mask??
> 
> Howdy Bobby



Not sure about that but i donthink he has found me yet cause 1) i still have a job and 2) he gave me a raise.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure about that but i donthink he has found me yet cause 1) i still have a job and 2) he gave me a raise.



 but on the raise part


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi




Hiya idjit!!  How's the new job??





BBQBOSS said:


> Not sure about that but i donthink he has found me yet cause 1) i still have a job and 2) he gave me a raise.





Congrats bro!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Party tonight, Matty's buyin all da drinks...


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Party tonight, Matty's buyin all da drinks...



i still gotta halfa beer in the fridge from 2 nights ago,(tried to drink it to make me sleepy, it didnt work!)


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i still gotta halfa beer in the fridge from 2 nights ago,(tried to drink it to make me sleepy, it didnt work!)



ewww..........
a flat beer is a nasty beer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i still gotta halfa beer in the fridge from 2 nights ago,(tried to drink it to make me sleepy, it didnt work!)



A glass of cold milk puts me out like a light. Usually it takes a lot more beer than that, and I don't think sleepy is what it's called when the lights finally go out..


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ewww..........
> a flat beer is a nasty beer!



thats why i havent finished it


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A glass of cold milk puts me out like a light. Usually it takes a lot more beer than that, and I don't think sleepy is what it's called when the lights finally go out..



i have never drank enough beer to make me black out or pass out it will make me drowsy like a benadryl but thats it lol


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think sleepy is what it's called when the lights finally go out..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

My wife has already spent it all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i have never drank enough beer to make me black out or pass out it will make me drowsy like a benadryl but thats it lol



Well, you've come to the right place. We have veterans here who can explain the differences between:
Go to sleep/ pass out and wake up/come to.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2011)

hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> hey



Hay..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, you've come to the right place. We have veterans here who can explain the differences between:
> Go to sleep/ pass out and wake up/come to.



When you wake up next to a haybale with a blue tarp over you = passed out/come to.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

just so yall know, i have lots of likker and beer and bbq.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> just so yall know, i have lots of likker and beer and bbq.






Just SO you know, I can drink lots of likker and beer, and eat a lil bbq!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just had a case get added on for in the morning. I hate working on weekends.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just SO you know, I can drink lots of likker and beer, and eat a lil bbq!!




Wish Dawn was here to have some of it.  I guess you could tag a long as well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just had a case get added on for in the morning. I hate working on weekends.




Annnnnnnnnd here comes Lucky!!  Sorry bro.




BBQBOSS said:


> Wish Dawn was here to have some of it.  I guess you could tag a long as well.





Gee thanks "friend".


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

I like likker and beer and bbq...just sayin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnnd here comes Lucky!!  Sorry bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bubbette and the youngest leaving town for the weekend( some cheerleader thingie) and my oldest is eating supper with friends AND i gotta work in the morning. Only one thing to do:










Get the Jumbo shrimp and a triggerfish filet out of the freezer to cook for supper!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette and the youngest leaving town for the weekend( some cheerleader thingie) and my oldest is eating supper with friends AND i gotta work in the morning. Only one thing to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Try and not to burn down your newly remodeled house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

HAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


Who wrote "Uncle Creepy" under my name??


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> 
> Who wrote "Uncle Creepy" under my name??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> 
> Who wrote "Uncle Creepy" under my name??



Thats what Blue Iron used to call me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats what Blue Iron used to call me.





I saw where he got banned the other day, what for??  Seemed like a good guy.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Now your a knucklehead.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!
> 
> 
> Who wrote "Uncle Creepy" under my name??





slip said:


> Now your a knucklehead.





Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!  I liked Uncle Creepy better!!  

Bet it says Administrator next!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Now your a knucklehead.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I saw where he got banned the other day, what for??  Seemed like a good guy.



I don't know. But, he was a coon-hunter and them guys can get umm.... passionate about their sport.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrr!!  I liked Uncle Creepy better!!
> 
> Bet it says Administrator next!!



How much you wanna put on that bet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How much you wanna put on that bet?



Got the over/under line set yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Who wants to get banned next???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 1, 2011)

Home (virtually) alone for the entire weekend.  RB will be working all weekend.  Now .... what kind of trouble can I get into??


----------



## pbradley (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to get banned next???



Hmmm...become a MOD, or get banded..become a MOD or get banded...tough choice.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to get banned next???



Les was sayin earlier he wanted someone to prove that the red button works.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Hmmm...become a MOD, or get banded..become a MOD or get banded...tough choice.



Ill become the mod and you get banded? sounds fair to me...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to get banned next???



oooooooo me me me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Home (virtually) alone for the entire weekend.  RB will be working all weekend.  Now .... what kind of trouble can I get into??




Hey Elaine!!




pbradley said:


> Hmmm...become a MOD, or get banded..become a MOD or get banded...tough choice.



You need to latch on to that young Lady!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Les was sayin earlier he wanted someone to prove that the red button works.



There`s an idea...



slip said:


> Ill become the mod and you get banded? sounds fair to me...
> 
> Your application is under review.





BBQBOSS said:


> oooooooo me me me!




You`re too good a cook to run off!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You need to latch on to that young Lady!




Ain't she bee-yoo-tee-ful?!?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Les was sayin earlier he wanted someone to prove that the red button works.



yeah ban the greasy corn dog cajun.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Elaine!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww thanks Nic. Dont worry, i wont mistake your kindness for weakness.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Ill become the mod and you get banded? sounds fair to me...



As a junior mod in training, you don't have access to the RED button just yet Slip!      You can however push the PURPLE button and try that one out for size if you want!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Ain't she bee-yoo-tee-ful?!?





Yep, she`s some punkin.  

You done good!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awww thanks Nic. Dont worry, i wont mistake your kindness for weakness.





Here`s to you, Brother!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, she`s some punkin.
> 
> You done good!



But can she cook?


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> As a junior mod in training, you don't have access to the RED button just yet Slip!      You can however push the PURPLE button and try that one out for size if you want!



 And what does that button do?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> But can she cook?



I bet she can.  



slip said:


> And what does that button do?





Don`t touch that button. Until I have walked your through the process, don`t touch nothin`!!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> But can she cook?



who cares?!?


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t touch that button. Until I have walked your through the process, don`t touch nothin`!!



Oh you mean this bu...





... I didnt do that. it was like that when i got here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it same to come out? Or are the mods still on a bannin' spree??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Is it same to come out? Or are the mods still on a bannin' spree??





Same or safe?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Same or safe?



Oops...my pregnancy is making me stoopid. 

Safe is the word I was goin' for


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Oops...my pregnancy is making me stoopid.
> 
> Safe is the word I was goin' for





I think you are safe.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> And what does that button do?



This job doesn't come with instructions son...ya just gotta start pushing and find out for yourself and hope for the best!


----------



## pbradley (Apr 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Is it same to come out? Or are the mods still on a bannin' spree??



did you miss me while I was banned?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I think you are safe.



Phew! That's good to know!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, Nic.....
Our banded buddy TB Gator scored a good bird this afternoon. I thought he was gonna leave that place alone till i could go with him Monday. Still waiting to hear the details. 

Oh, can i be a mod till football season starts? Just to help out till PBradley returns to his proper duties.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

CortGirl said:


> Oops...my pregnancy is making me stoopid.
> 
> Safe is the word I was goin' for



I don't recall ever having a prego banned before.  I agree with Nic, you should be safe!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Nic.....
> Our banded buddy TB Gator scored a good bird this afternoon. I thought he was gonna leave that place alone till i could go with him Monday. Still waiting to hear the details.
> 
> Oh, can i be a mod till football season starts? Just to help out till PBradley returns to his proper duties.





Tell him congrats!

Your application is under review, along with Slips.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> This job doesn't come with instructions son...ya just gotta start pushing and find out for yourself and hope for the best!


Works for me!


CortGirl said:


> Is it same to come out? Or are the mods still on a bannin' spree??



Yeah, its safe. They are on a mod makin spree now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How much you wanna put on that bet?





rhbama3 said:


> Got the over/under line set yet?





Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to get banned next???




Geeeeeeeeez, I was just playing.




Tag-a-long said:


> Home (virtually) alone for the entire weekend.  RB will be working all weekend.  Now .... what kind of trouble can I get into??




You know I ain't far from ya . . .




pbradley said:


> Ain't she bee-yoo-tee-ful?!?




She's a HAWT!!




CortGirl said:


> Oops...my pregnancy is making me stoopid.
> 
> Safe is the word I was goin' for





Hiya gal!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Tell him congrats!
> 
> Your application is under review, along with Slips.



I'd rather slap him upside the head! Now, i gotta find a different bird than the one i was after.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Nic.....
> Our banded buddy TB Gator scored a good bird this afternoon. I thought he was gonna leave that place alone till i could go with him Monday. Still waiting to hear the details.
> 
> Oh, can i be a mod till football season starts? Just to help out till PBradley returns to his proper duties.



I wholeheartedly support your application





























for the PF.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'd rather slap him upside the head! Now, i gotta find a different bird than the one i was after.






OHHHHHHHHH, so that was YOUR bird . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal!!



Haaayyyyyyy! 



boneboy96 said:


> I don't recall ever having a prego banned before.  I agree with Nic, you should be safe!







slip said:


> Yeah, its safe. They are on a mod makin spree now!



Yikes! That's almost as bad!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Let me see...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me see...



Oh shoot! Uh, I think I hear the baby cryin', oh wait, it's time to make supper! Yeah, that's it, the baby's cryin' cause she needs supper...


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me see...



uh oh.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to get banned next???



I pushed the edge of that envelope a little further than intended a few days ago.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I pushed the edge of that envelope a little further than intended a few days ago.



Ya think?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Alrighty...time to head home and settle in with a cold one.   Then I'll ask her to get me a beer!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OHHHHHHHHH, so that was YOUR bird . . .



Well....................yeah. 
Dat's all right. I'm sure there's another gobbler in SOWEGA somewhere. If not, some super-jakes are gonna die.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

AHHHH Friday is a wonderful thing. 
Whats up creek waders.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

All`s well, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya think?



Sometimes,but I just go on reflexes mostly


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well....................yeah.
> Dat's all right. I'm sure there's another gobbler in SOWEGA somewhere. If not, some super-jakes are gonna die.



I'm with ya on that one. If the big boy does not show up in the mornin the youngins better watch out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Ya`ll standby, don`t go runnin` off now...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

man im in a good one tonight.    Anyone ever notice that im happiest when im hanging out with my smoker?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey Nic...is that a this season bird in your avatar ? if so congrats


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll standby, don`t go runnin` off now...



No problem, Nic!
Just heating up the stove to cook my skrimp and fish. Still need to work on another trailcam or two.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No problem, Nic!
> Just heating up the stove to cook my skrimp and fish. Still need to work on another trailcam or two.



speaking of trailcams, what happened to all those free ones?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Nic...is that a this season bird in your avatar ? if so congrats





Nah, he was from a couple of years ago. 12 1/2 inch beard, 1 and 1/2 inch spurs. Don`t know what he weighed, probably 18 pounds or so. For some reason, I don`t kill those 25 pound birds.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, he was from a couple of years ago. 12 1/2 inch beard, 1 and 1/2 inch spurs. Don`t know what he weighed, probably 18 pounds or so. For some reason, I don`t kill those 25 pound birds.



Holy cow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> speaking of trailcams, what happened to all those free ones?



I saw that earlier!
Had to be an April Fools joke! I hope......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> For some reason, I don`t kill those 25 pound birds.



I've never even seen one.

Hey I can start a thread questioning the scales turkey hunters use.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nah, he was from a couple of years ago. 12 1/2 inch beard, 1 and 1/2 inch spurs. Don`t know what he weighed, probably 18 pounds or so. For some reason, I don`t kill those 25 pound birds.



Ain't it strange?
I killed a bird several years ago in Ideal that weighed 22.5 pounds. All the others have been between 16-19 pounds.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I've never even seen one.
> 
> Hey I can start a thread questioning the scales turkey hunters use.



Be my guest. 




rhbama3 said:


> Ain't it strange?
> I killed a bird several years ago in Ideal that weighed 22.5 pounds. All the others have been between 16-19 pounds.




That`s about like mine, Robert. I don`t care how much they weigh anyway. I like spur length.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Be my guest



He says with a smirk and finger on the ban button.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> He says with a smirk and finger on the ban button.





Nah.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

speaking of turkeys, i saw something kind of cool on my last hunt...there was turkey tracks all up this road and in the middle of the road there was a real deep mud puddle full of tad poles, all around the puddle was beat up with turkey tracks and scat, but thats also where they ended, the bird went no further down the road.

that makes me assume he was stopping by for breakfast and a drink?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> speaking of turkeys, i saw something kind of cool on my last hunt...there was turkey tracks all up this road and in the middle of the road there was a real deep mud puddle full of tad poles, all around the puddle was beat up with turkey tracks and scat, but thats also where they ended, the bird went no further down the road.
> 
> that makes me assume he was stopping by for breakfast and a drink?



They`re like buzzards. They`ll eat anything they can swaller.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 1, 2011)

Decided 'diller hunting was going to be the activity of the evening .... first patrol of the yard was a fruitless trip.  Tucker was ticked because the shotgun came out and he didn't get to go.  Didn't see nuthin' but the two worthless yard cats.  I'll take another stroll in a couple of hours.  It's right chilly out there.  Thought it might be too cool for 'em but they came out last night - I got the holes in my yard to prove it!


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> They`re like buzzards. They`ll eat anything they can swaller.



It wasnt a very ethical hunt on his part though, those poor tad poles were trapped!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to get banned next???


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> It wasnt a very ethical hunt on his part though, those poor tad poles were trapped!



Ya think someone might have put those tadpoles in that water to bait the turkeys?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya think someone might have put those tadpoles in that water to bait the turkeys?



Why didn't I think of that.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya think someone might have put those tadpoles in that water to bait the turkeys?



A bag of 'poles is cheaper then a bag of corn after they passed that bill.


----------



## Otis (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to get banned next???


 

I'll be your hucklebarrier.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2011)

So BB and Nick.....

What drove the final nail into the coffin?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2011)

Otis said:


> I'll be your hucklebarrier.



idjit

It is Huckleberry


----------



## Otis (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> idjit
> 
> It is Huckleberry


 



Idgit 


The movie was wrong. Ask Nic. I bet he knows.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> idjit
> 
> It is Huckleberry



Not in his case. He was traumatized by someone in a Huckleberry Hound costume at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade when he was a kid.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So BB and Nick.....
> 
> What drove the final nail into the coffin?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So BB and Nick.....
> 
> What drove the final nail into the coffin?



I been awol lately....Who got axed...er ...uh...I mean involuntarily suspended.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>







PSSSSSSSSSSSSST.................






























DOWN HERE...........................................





























270guy


----------



## Otis (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not in his case. He was traumatized by someone in a Huckleberry Hound costume at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade when he was a kid.


 


Go stand in line at the library with the Aussie and you can read the correct answer. Yankee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> PSSSSSSSSSSSSST..............
> DOWN HERE..........................................
> 270guy



I love how you control the direction of the inquiry..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not in his case. He was traumatized by someone in a Huckleberry Hound costume at the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade when he was a kid.


That explains a lot.


turtlebug said:


> PSSSSSSSSSSSSST.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your going to have to type bigger they can not read this with out the spectacles.


Hello Hawthogbootyshooter.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> PSSSSSSSSSSSSST.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Lovely day today...isn't it?


----------



## Buck (Apr 1, 2011)

Nuthin goes unnoticed with this bunch, does it?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> That explains a lot.
> 
> 
> Your going to have to type bigger they can not read this with out the spectacles.
> ...



Hey HawtCrocWearinBabyDaddyMod!  





boneboy96 said:


> Lovely day today...isn't it?




And to think, I wasted my naptime justifying the booty shot.     


Just don't know what could've pushed him over the edge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Nuthin goes unnoticed with this bunch, does it?



Hey GB..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice night, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain anytime soon?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Nuthin goes unnoticed with this bunch, does it?



Weez observant.


----------



## Buck (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey GB..



Sup Miguel?  Missed ya at Matty's a few weeks back...


----------



## Buck (Apr 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Weez observant.



I can tell....


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> Sup Miguel?  Missed ya at Matty's a few weeks back...



Yeah...U was missed!


----------



## Otis (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice night, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain anytime soon?


 


you getting old or skerd?


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 1, 2011)

ah hummmph...


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice night, ain`t it? Reckon it`s gonna rain anytime soon?



Says next saturday, ironically thats also the first day of my next hunt.


But since you broke out the  i think you've got something on your mind, or up your sleeve


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 1, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Decided 'diller hunting was going to be the activity of the evening .... first patrol of the yard was a fruitless trip.  Tucker was ticked because the shotgun came out and he didn't get to go.  Didn't see nuthin' but the two worthless yard cats.  I'll take another stroll in a couple of hours.  It's right chilly out there.  Thought it might be too cool for 'em but they came out last night - I got the holes in my yard to prove it!



Feel free to expand beyond your yard


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

slip said:


> Says next saturday, ironically thats also the first day of my next hunt.
> 
> 
> But since you broke out the  i think you've got something on your mind, or up your sleeve



Now way... the  is not a conspiracy theory...or is it.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah...U was missed!



Not at dinner time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> ah hummmph...



You having trouble getting out of the recliner old man?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You having trouble getting out of the recliner old man?



Oh.....I thought he had a little gas....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> ah hummmph...



Stop being so bitter Bitter.      






Good grief this has been a LONG day.  I did manage to buy more yarn for Wooly-Boogers and some camo wool hats for Southern Zone Shoot door prizes.  

I'm gonna be doing a LOT of knitting this week. 




WOBBERT-WOO!  NOW


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Not at dinner time



Gawd those steaks were delicious...2 inches of juicey flavorful aged beef cooked just so.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

Otis said:


> you getting old or skerd?



old...



slip said:


> Says next saturday, ironically thats also the first day of my next hunt.
> 
> 
> But since you broke out the  i think you've got something on your mind, or up your sleeve





Nah, totally harmless...


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You having trouble getting out of the recliner old man?



no... ..

that's what ya say when you're about to make an anouncment.....but I forgot what it was....










oh yea....11...



ish.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody need a foot rub, or do I need to start a new thread for that?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Stop being so bitter Bitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here I  is!!! 
Just finished eating some mighty fine sauteed skrimps and fetuc.....fettuch..... noodles and sauce. It was good!
Man, there is just nothing on TV tonight.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Here I  is!!!
> Just finished eating some mighty fine sauteed skrimps and fetuc.....fettuch..... noodles and sauce. It was good!
> Man, there is just nothing on TV tonight.



Friday night tv pretty much blows.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2011)

Alrighty...time to relax a bit!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Friday night tv pretty much blows.



Yep. Kitchen Nightmares was a re-run, and now i'm watching Demolition Man for the 100th time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Here I  is!!!
> Just finished eating some mighty fine sauteed skrimps and fetuc.....fettuch..... noodles and sauce. It was good!
> Man, there is just nothing on TV tonight.



What do you mean. CSI: NY is on. Well I think that's what it is, Sela Ward is on there, so who cares what the show is..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 1, 2011)

In the bed about to get some shuteye.... Dang i love autopilot on my smoker!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What do you mean. CSI: NY is on. Well I think that's what it is, Sela Ward is on there, so who cares what the show is..



those shows drive me crazy because i pick all the errors out. 

Bah! I'm going to ebay. BBL!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2011)

5 o`clock comes early. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 5 o`clock comes early. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.



Kill a goodun tomorrow Nick.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 1, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> In the bed about to get some shuteye.... Dang i love autopilot on my smoker!!



Hmmmmm He is sleeping and  the cookers outside.


All I got to say is the raccoons did it.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 5 o`clock comes early. Ya`ll have a good evenin`.



Good luck Nic.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

who?what?why?when?...............HUH????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who?what?why?when?...............HUH????



You left out where....


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> who?what?why?when?...............HUH????



Hey Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You left out where....



Well it's definitely not in the "lease looking for members" forum. 
I just wanna find one small lousy turkey lease within 50 miles of my house that i don't have to go bankrupt to hunt.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You left out where....


I THINK when ya'll had this turned into the Sports forum!



slip said:


> Hey Keebs.


Are you the "new & improved unbanned" slip??



rhbama3 said:


> Well it's definitely not in the "lease looking for members" forum.
> I just wanna find one small lousy turkey lease within 50 miles of my house that i don't have to go bankrupt to hunt.


Well Snap, I'm what, 51 miles??


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2011)

This dadblastid Woodys clock issue is gonna wear me out 

Evenin Yall!!


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Are you the "new & improved unbanned" slip??



Maybe...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> This dadblastid Woodys clock issue is gonna wear me out
> 
> Evenin Yall!!


Yeah, me too, I keep checking to see which one is right!
Hey Sista!




slip said:


> Maybe...


 lawdyoungin!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, me too, I keep checking to see which one is right!
> Hey Sista!
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, drivin me nuts  

Hey Sista! 

I could sure use Cutter Sunday!!! Gotta move the herd back up here.... and my two, well, they'z worthless unless we wanna scare the cows away


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, drivin me nuts
> 
> Hey Sista!
> 
> I could sure use Cutter Sunday!!! Gotta move the herd back up here.... and my two, well, they'z worthless unless we wanna scare the cows away


Girl, I swear, if we were closer, you'd have her & us too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I THINK when ya'll had this turned into the Sports forum!
> 
> 
> Are you the "new & improved unbanned" slip??
> ...



You know i wuv you too much to blow your pet turkey's head off. Otis would never let me hear the end of it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Girl, I swear, if we were closer, you'd have her & us too!!


Oh that'd be fun  Bring bread... they may just follow us into the trailer 


rhbama3 said:


> You know i wuv you too much to blow your pet turkey's head off. Otis would never let me hear the end of it.



Well, I'm more then 51 miles  but theres a flock of over 50 on this property


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh that'd be fun  Bring bread... they may just follow us into the trailer
> 
> 
> Well, I'm more then 51 miles  but theres a flock of over 50 on this property


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2011)

headin' to bed. Gotta get up and go to work. see ya'll!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> headin' to bed. Gotta get up and go to work. see ya'll!



 

Night Wingman


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You know i wuv you too much to blow your pet turkey's head off. Otis would never let me hear the end of it.


 No more pet turkey's, they got got...........just wild ones wandering around & NOW 3 peacocks!!  2 males & 1 female!



SnowHunter said:


> Oh that'd be fun  Bring bread... they may just follow us into the trailer
> 
> 
> Well, I'm more then 51 miles  but theres a flock of over 50 on this property


Go by the bread store, buy up all their day old bread & start a trail, right onto the trailer!!



rhbama3 said:


> headin' to bed. Gotta get up and go to work. see ya'll!


Nite Bubba, I'm right behind ya............ 
Nite Snowy, Nite Slip, NIte Johnboy, Nite Mary Ellen, Nite Granpa.................


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No more pet turkey's, they got got...........just wild ones wandering around & NOW 3 peacocks!!  2 males & 1 female!
> 
> 
> Go by the bread store, buy up all their day old bread & start a trail, right onto the trailer!!
> ...



Yeah we get a bedful for $35 once a week for em  Thats how they'z so friendly

Night Sista!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2011)

Keebs said:


> around & NOW 3 peacocks!!  2 males & 1 female!




Those are the most annoying things with feathers there is...




Night yall..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody need a foot rub, or do I need to start a new thread for that?


The last four days on a concrete floor for thirteen hours a day!!.........That would be so much appreciated!!



rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Kitchen Nightmares was a re-run, and now i'm watching Demolition Man for the 100th time.


Was that Kitchen Nightmaters!!??

This is going to be a rough month!!.........I don't see a day off before it is over!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning weekend crew


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 2, 2011)

Mornin. Need more coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin. Need more coffee.









never be out of coffee.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 2, 2011)

I sure wish that train would have slowed down before it hit me last night.

Morning Folks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Mornin all, no report from Nic yet on the turkeys?? I saw on FB where BigOx got busted by some crows chasin a yote. Messed up his whole hunt......

Where's dat coffee, gotta get to doin some yard work today.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2011)

On shift at the plant this weekend,but I don't mind.More peaceful with no bosses around


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin all, no report from Nic yet on the turkeys?? I saw on FB where BigOx got busted by some crows chasin a yote. Messed up his whole hunt......
> 
> Where's dat coffee, gotta get to doin some yard work today.


Sure hope this time you do a better job on my yard than you did last time.



Jeff Raines said:


> On shift at the plant this weekend,but I don't mind.More peaceful with no bosses around


Your not the only one on shift this weekend. Yep no bosses means a little loader time is in store at some point today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Sure hope this time you do a better job on my yard than you did last time.
> :


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I promise Ill pay ya this time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Good reports comin from phone messages on FB this mornin. Folks are hearin Gobblin everywhere. I expect to see a lot of pictures of longbeards later today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

As purty a cloudy mornin` as you could ask for. Everything was singin` but the turkeys. A fine place, with plenty of birds, but I never heard a peep, or got a rise out of one today. Had to come in early to go supervise the movin` of Maw-in-law`s old refridgerator. Ya`ll have a good day!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> I promise Ill pay ya this time.


  he even wore that special *outfit* LAST time!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good reports comin from phone messages on FB this mornin. Folks are hearin Gobblin everywhere. I expect to see a lot of pictures of longbeards later today.


 good deal!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> As purty a cloudy mornin` as you could ask for. Everything was singin` but the turkeys. A fine place, with plenty of birds, but I never heard a peep, or got a rise out of one today. Had to come in early to go supervise the movin` of Maw-in-law`s old refridgerator. Ya`ll have a good day!


You'll get one yet, I'm sure of it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay this is just wrong on so many levels.   Anyone who does this just might need to be forced to have their hair done by scissorhands.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ravels-extreme-dog-grooming-contests-USA.html


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Those poor dogs................ have you seen the cat art??


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> he even wore that special *outfit* LAST time!!


Thats why I didn't pay. I was laughing to hard to get my dollar bills out of my pocket.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay this is just wrong on so many levels.   Anyone who does this just might need to be forced to have their hair done by scissorhands.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ravels-extreme-dog-grooming-contests-USA.html


kinda makes ya wonder what their kids look like.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 2, 2011)

Quickie drive,  It off to walk the dog In the park.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quickie drive,  It off to walk the dog In the park.


So thats what its called nowadays.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Thats why I didn't pay. I was laughing to hard to get my dollar bills out of my pocket.
> 
> kinda makes ya wonder what their kids look like.


 I thought you told me he looked hawt......... 



dougefresh said:


> So thats what its called nowadays.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Quickie drive,  It off to walk the dog In the park.


Bye Maggieeeee, be good for Daddy!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you told me he looked hawt.........


Not that kinda hawt "HOT"


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Not that kinda hawt "HOT"


 OOOoohhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice weather today, except for that 300mph wind


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Nice weather today, except for that 300mph wind


sssooooooo, no thunder chicken for you, huh?? I sowwy.....


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sssooooooo, no thunder chicken for you, huh?? I sowwy.....



Nah dad had to work. 

I was going to cut grass and stuff today though, oh shucks...looks like i cant.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah dad had to work.
> 
> I was going to cut grass and stuff today though, oh shucks...looks like i cant.


wind shouldn't stop you from cutting grass.............


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wind shouldn't stop you from cutting grass.............



Shhh, dont tell mom that...she's buying into the whole "it cuts better when its not so windy" thing...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Shhh, dont tell mom that...she's buying into the whole "it cuts better when its not so windy" thing...


 quit being a slacker & "git'er done"!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yet another buddy whacked a bird this morning while i was at work. 
Time for a little lunch and a power nap.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yet another buddy whacked a bird this morning while i was at work.
> Time for a little lunch and a power nap.


Same place you hunt??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Same place you hunt??



Thankfully, no. 
So....... you got wild turkeys running around your house? Can i come shoot one from your winder?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thankfully, no.
> So....... you got wild turkeys running around your house? Can i come shoot one from your winder?


turkeys on the way to work............. Peacocks wandering thru my place, but you can sit on the pump house & see them ............


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> turkeys on the way to work............. Peacocks wandering thru my place, but you can sit on the pump house & see them ............



I find some landowners get  upset when i slam on the brakes, jump out of the truck and run across their yard shooting at turkeys. 
Thanks for the offer, though!


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> turkeys on the way to work............. Peacocks wandering thru my place, but you can sit on the pump house & see them ............



can i come shoot them peacocks for you?


trust me, i'd be doing you a favor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> can i come shoot them peacocks for you?
> 
> 
> trust me, i'd be doing you a favor.



No kidding! Them birds are more annoying than guineas!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya`ll need somthing kilt dead?


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll need somthing kilt dead?



Yeah, but your totally harmless....we may have to find someone else to do it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, but your totally harmless....we may have to find someone else to do it.





You in a heap o` trouble, boy!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You in a heap o` trouble, boy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I find some landowners get  upset when i slam on the brakes, jump out of the truck and run across their yard shooting at turkeys.
> Thanks for the offer, though!


 anytime! 



slip said:


> can i come shoot them peacocks for you?
> 
> 
> trust me, i'd be doing you a favor.


If they start staying around, I'll give you a holler........ neighbors on each end of the dirt road has some, I just don't know for sure who they belong to........... I have stuff in the yard, gets taken, these things roam the woods & are still around!



Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll need somthing kilt dead?


mehbe......



slip said:


> Yeah, but your totally harmless....we may have to find someone else to do it.






Nicodemus said:


> You in a heap o` trouble, boy!!!


why?  you're the one that said it!



slip said:


>


hold on, why you leaving?    he's *harmless* remember??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> As purty a cloudy mornin` as you could ask for. Everything was singin` but the turkeys. A fine place, with plenty of birds, but I never heard a peep, or got a rise out of one today. Had to come in early to go supervise the movin` of Maw-in-law`s old refridgerator. Ya`ll have a good day!



Dang I'd hoped you would be coming back in with a good longbeard story.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll need somthing kilt dead?



Ever shot a beeper?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ever shot a beeper?


Put some guinea feathers on it & he'll never know the difference.........


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

pretty day today, with the sun shining and all...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> pretty day today, with the sun shining and all...


Yep, but you were right, that wind can get brutal!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 2, 2011)

I know I been gone a while but when they gunna fix the clock on here. Keeps throwin me off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know I been gone a while but when they gunna fix the clock on here. Keeps throwin me off.



Sad ain't it..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I know I been gone a while but when they gunna fix the clock on here. Keeps throwin me off.


I guess it'll do it when the "normal" time gets here, huh?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sad ain't it..........243 falling down on his job..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

S L I P !!!!! 




Why do I get the feelin` you had a hand in this? You and Keebs...  Somebody gonna  pay!!!

I`m fixin` to go eat me a belly full of catfish, shrimp and grits, and ponder this unmerciful turn of events. I shall return!  



  Good one, if I have to say so...


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> S L I P !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I cant believe Keebs would do such a thing...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

lawdy lawdy its been a good day.  im tired of cooking and i still have a brisket and 5 more slabs to cook tomorrow.  Got 3 slabs and some taters in the Stumps right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> I cant believe Keebs would do such a thing...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> I cant believe Keebs would do such a thing...





Was it just Keebs, or were you in this too? 


All you can eat is callin`. Be back soon...


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


Change out Nics avatar like that.....shame shame shame.


Nicodemus said:


> Was it just Keebs, or were you in this too?
> 
> 
> All you can eat is callin`. Be back soon...



_ALL_ Keebs....i had no part in any of it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Change out Nics avatar like that.....shame shame shame.
> 
> 
> _ALL_ Keebs....i had no part in any of it.





I will ponder suitable punishment, over shrimp and grits.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I will ponder suitable punishment, over shrimp and grits.



I say you teach her a lesson, one she'll _never_ forget!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I will ponder suitable punishment, over shrimp and grits.


*perk*
Where are you getting shrimp and grits around here?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> S L I P !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, took ya long enough to see it!!



slip said:


> I cant believe Keebs would do such a thing...


oh hush, I can't take alllll the credit, you had some fine idea's that shaped it all up right nicely!



BBQBOSS said:


> lawdy lawdy its been a good day.  im tired of cooking and i still have a brisket and 5 more slabs to cook tomorrow.  Got 3 slabs and some taters in the Stumps right now.


why do you have to live soooooo far away???????



slip said:


> Change out Nics avatar like that.....shame shame shame.
> 
> 
> _ALL_ Keebs....i had no part in any of it.


Fine, if you don't wanna claim your part, be that way.............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> I say you teach her a lesson, one she'll _never_ forget!


Have you cut the grass yet??????? HHHhmmmmm????


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> *perk*
> Where are you getting shrimp and grits around here?!





That little bitty restuarant right between Rubos and Jenkens right there on 19 as you come into Leesburg. Tryin` for the first time in a few minutes. Will give a detailed report when we get back. 

Slip and Keebs, don`t ya`ll go runnin` off!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That little bitty restuarant right between Rubos and Jenkens right there on 19 as you come into Leesburg. Tryin` for the first time in a few minutes. Will give a detailed report when we get back.
> 
> Slip and Keebs, don`t ya`ll go runnin` off!!



You and the redhead have a good dinner, Nic. 
i reckon i'll fry me a rabbit for supper.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh hush, I can't take alllll the credit, you had some fine idea's that shaped it all up right nicely!


Did i now?


Keebs said:


> Have you cut the grass yet??????? HHHhmmmmm????




Nope, its still too windy to get a good even cut.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Nope, its still too windy to get a good even cut.



I spit coke on that one..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I spit coke on that one..


That is the line he fed his Mama so he wouldn't have to cut today........... I swear I'm gonna call her & tell on him!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That is the line he fed his Mama so he wouldn't have to cut today........... I swear I'm gonna call her & tell on him!!



I double dog dare you..


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That is the line he fed his Mama so he wouldn't have to cut today........... I swear I'm gonna call her & tell on him!!



Nah...she didnt care anyway.



woulda cut it if she asked me to


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

^


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> ^






Just in case anyone is as bored as I am right now. http://garyc.me/bring/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Your turn Keebs..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Man ive been waiting all day to wade in the creek.... boy is it cold... and deep.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your turn Keebs..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your turn Keebs..


workin on it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You and the redhead have a good dinner, Nic.
> i reckon i'll fry me a rabbit for supper.





Well..... I reckon I need to get to town a little more often. That place is closed. As in not open, and ain`t been open for a while, seein` as how grass is growin` in the parkin` lot.   Least they could do is take the signs down. Oh well, San Joe`s Mexican restuarant was good. Sure had a hankerin` for shrimp though, southern style.  



Now, down to business.


S L I P!!! What in the cathair is all this guinea bidness everbody is sportin` around, huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Plus, on top of all that, it Saturday, so I got to take a dadblamed bath!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well..... I reckon I need to get to town a little more often. That place is closed. As in not open, and ain`t been open for a while, seein` as how grass is growin` in the parkin` lot.   Least they could do is take the signs down. Oh well, San Joe`s Mexican restuarant was good. Sure had a hankerin` for shrimp though, southern style.


You really don't notice much, do ya? 



Nicodemus said:


> Plus, on top of all that, it Saturday, so I got to take a dadblamed bath!!


Didja really work up a sweat?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You really don't notice much, do ya?
> 
> 
> Didja really work up a sweat?!?!





Yes ma`am, that restuarant was good, but it was hotter`n fire in there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes ma`am, that restuarant was good, but it was hotter`n fire in there.


Well, you said it was messican...........   shoulda got a Corona to cool ya down.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, you said it was messican...........   shoulda got a Corona to cool ya down.....





Too late!!  Why didn`t you tell me before we left the house?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

yall ever took a little taste of Hoppe's #9???  It aint to bad!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> yall ever took a little taste of Hoppe's #9???  It aint to bad!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Too late!!  Why didn`t you tell me before we left the house?


BECAAUUUUUSSE, when you left the house you were going to eat seafood, e'ry one KNOWS you don't drink Corona wiff seafood, DUH!



BBQBOSS said:


> yall ever took a little taste of Hoppe's #9???  It aint to bad!


Hhhmmm, nope, what it is??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Well..... I reckon I need to get to town a little more often. That place is closed. As in not open, and ain`t been open for a while, seein` as how grass is growin` in the parkin` lot.   Least they could do is take the signs down. Oh well, San Joe`s Mexican restuarant was good. Sure had a hankerin` for shrimp though, southern style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, i guess we know now that the shrimp and grits weren't any good. 
 Sometimes you just gotta buckle down and cook it yourself if you want good food.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Ya`ll ain`t right!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i guess we know now that the shrimp and grits weren't any good.
> Sometimes you just gotta buckle down and cook it yourself if you want good food.


Sssooooo, you're gonna fix him a plate & take it to him??


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it safe in here yet?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll ain`t right!!


Never said we were!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Is it safe in here yet?


I do believe so.......... check it & get back with me.........


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sssooooo, you're gonna fix him a plate & take it to him??









slip said:


> Is it safe in here yet?





I`m totally harmless...


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m totally harmless...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


>


 Where ya goin, Mancub?!?!?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m totally harmless...



So is a sleeping rattlesnake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll ain`t right!!



Slip made me do it. He said if I didn't, when he makes Jr. Mod that he'd ban all of me's...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So is a sleeping rattlesnake.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slip made me do it. He said if I didn't, when he makes Jr. Mod that he'd ban all of me's...


 he told me the SAME thing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sssooooo, you're gonna fix him a plate & take it to him??



Not tonight, but if i ever get things back in order in this house, i plan to have a get together here. May have to cook shrimp and grits since there is nowhere in this town that makes it. Good anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slip made me do it. He said if I didn't, when he makes Jr. Mod that he'd ban all of me's...


HEY!  When did you move????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not tonight, but if i ever get things back in order in this house, i plan to have a get together here. May have to cook shrimp and grits since there is nowhere in this town that makes it. Good anyway.


It'll never happen............ she hasn't told you of the next stage??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY!  When did you move????



Whutchu talkin bout willis?


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slip made me do it. He said if I didn't, when he makes Jr. Mod that he'd ban all of me's...





Keebs said:


> he told me the SAME thing!!!!!!!!!!!



Dang right! because i havent gotten kinder and gentler in my old age....just as mean as ever!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang right! because i havent gotten kinder and gentler in my old age....just as mean as ever!



Guineas will do that to you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It'll never happen............ she hasn't told you of the next stage??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not tonight, but if i ever get things back in order in this house, i plan to have a get together here. May have to cook shrimp and grits since there is nowhere in this town that makes it. Good anyway.




let us know what to bring. 




slip said:


> Dang right! because i havent gotten kinder and gentler in my old age....just as mean as ever!




You remind me of somebody...




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Guineas will do that to you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BECAAUUUUUSSE, when you left the house you were going to eat seafood, e'ry one KNOWS you don't drink Corona wiff seafood, DUH!
> 
> 
> Hhhmmm, nope, what it is??



Gun cleaner!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whutchu talkin bout willis?


your location.......... it ain't always been that........



slip said:


> Dang right! because i havent gotten kinder and gentler in my old age....just as mean as ever!


 Great, JUST great, a MiniNicodemus!!



rhbama3 said:


>


 just thought I'd give a brother a heads up.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Gun cleaner!


GaROse!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Great, JUST great, a MiniNicodemus!!





   That has a certain ring to it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Im feelin' froggy tonight....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> your location.......... it ain't always been that........



Ummmm,,,,,,,,,,,for about 6 months it has...........pay attention much? 

Gonna change it to Big Sky Country soon though...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Gun cleaner!



cologne and many other uses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

the Devil's Rejects is on IFC.

Sherie Moon Zombie is smokin hawt..

Plus it's a dang good movie.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> the Devil's Rejects is on IFC.
> 
> Sherie Moon Zombie is smokin hawt..
> 
> Plus it's a dang good movie.



Yeah it is.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That has a certain ring to it.


 of course you'd like it!   ........... now, have you ever arranged for his summer studies down here yet??



BBQBOSS said:


> Im feelin' froggy tonight....


ribbit ribbit


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm,,,,,,,,,,,for about 6 months it has...........pay attention much?
> 
> Gonna change it to Big Sky Country soon though...


 I guess not..............


threeleggedpigmy said:


> cologne and many other uses.


Helllloooo Aussidaddy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Confucius say:  "He who go through airport turnstyle sideways, going to bangkok.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> the Devil's Rejects is on IFC.
> 
> Sherie Moon Zombie is smokin hawt..
> 
> Plus it's a dang good movie.



Thanks for giving me an idea on something to watch tonight on the netflix.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Confucius say:  "He who go through airport turnstyle sideways, going to bangkok.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> :
> Helllloooo Aussidaddy!



Well hello Auntie Keebs/


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> of course you'd like it!   ........... now, have you ever arranged for his summer studies down here yet??





Yes I have, thank you!  

He`s gonna learn how catch rattlesnakes alive, how to hold a gator without gittin` bit or thumped by the tail, how to fatten a possum for the pot, how to properly name a dog, how to smell out a bream bed, how to steal watermelons, how to make sure they`re ripe before he steals em, how to relax, and assorted other portant stuff.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Confucius say:  "He who go through airport turnstyle sideways, going to bangkok.




You make me laugh, ill keep that in mind when they make me a mod....maybe i wont ban you first.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> You make me laugh, ill keep that in mind when they make me a mod....maybe i wont ban you first.



Cool man!  If i do something that needs to get me banded, well by GOD mush the button!  I just try to have a good time.  Just remember, i knows where ya live!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Okay, it's not a guinea or a dead turkey, but my avatar was my latest purchase off ebay. I've always wanted one of the crappie mirrors since it came out in the mid 90's but the price was always too high. This one had a damaged frame that i just fixed and repainted. Got it hanging on the wall now!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Good luck on the mod thing though.  I know it wont be long, bud.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Well hello Auntie Keebs/






Nicodemus said:


> Yes I have, thank you!
> 
> He`s gonna learn how catch rattlesnakes alive, how to hold a gator without gittin` bit or thumped by the tail, how to fatten a possum for the pot, how to properly name a dog, how to smell out a bream bed, how to steal watermelons, how to make sure they`re ripe before he steals em, how to relax, and assorted other portant stuff.


And just WHEN will this commence??  I have a camera & I ain't afraid to use it!



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, it's not a guinea or a dead turkey, but my avatar was my latest purchase off ebay. I've always wanted one of the crappie mirrors since it came out in the mid 90's but the price was always too high. This one had a damaged frame that i just fixed and repainted. Got it hanging on the wall now!


 NICE!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

sure wish i had a mess of my Woodymates up here in Woodstick tonight, sitting by the burn barrel, eating some que, having a cold drink (or 20) and tellin a bunch of lies.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, it's not a guinea or a dead turkey, but my avatar was my latest purchase off ebay. I've always wanted one of the crappie mirrors since it came out in the mid 90's but the price was always too high. This one had a damaged frame that i just fixed and repainted. Got it hanging on the wall now!


Sweet!


BBQBOSS said:


> Good luck on the mod thing though.  I know it wont be long, bud.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> sure wish i had a mess of my Woodymates up here in Woodstick tonight, sitting by the burn barrel, eating some que, having a cold drink (or 20) and tellin a bunch of lies.





Been a member  of facebook too long. I read this and was lookin` for the "like" button.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> sure wish i had a mess of my Woodymates up here in Woodstick tonight, sitting by the burn barrel, eating some que, having a cold drink (or 20) and tellin a bunch of lies.


  Tell Jess I said................ HIIIiiiiiiii!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Been a member  of facebook too long. I read this and was lookin` for the "like" button.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Been a member  of facebook too long. I read this and was lookin` for the "like" button.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes I have, thank you!
> 
> He`s gonna learn how catch rattlesnakes alive( we have anti-venom in the ER), how to hold a gator without gittin` bit or thumped by the tail( i'll have my first aid kit and a skin stapler), how to fatten a possum for the pot(ditto on the stapler and kit), how to properly name a dog( okay, that should okay), how to smell out a bream bed( will have towels when he falls in), how to steal watermelons( look forward to seeing that in the paper), how to make sure they`re ripe before he steals em( that pellet gun to the butt is gonna hurt), how to relax( he's too young for red eye), and assorted other portant stuff.



You could also introduce him to a barber shop. I think bowl cuts are coming back in style.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Been a member  of facebook too long. I read this and was lookin` for the "like" button.



Never thought in a million years i'd see you say that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Never thought in a million years i'd see you say that.





Hush up boy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Here you go Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go Nic.
> View attachment 594422





Naturally, I treid to mash em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Naturally, I treid to mash em.



Maybe when Slip (the bowl cut mod) get's his powers he can create a reply all button..


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You could also introduce him to a barber shop. I think bowl cuts are coming back in style.



Gotta keep the long hair, so when they come looking for me (after being dubbed the watermelon bandit) i can cut it all off and they'll never recognize me.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe when Slip (the bowl cut mod) get's his powers he can create a reply all button..



Let me be clear
*looks at left teleprompter*
When i become a mod
*looks at right teleprompter*
The first thing ill do
*looks at left teleprompter*
Is make a reply
*looks at right teleprompter*
All button.


Vote Slip '12


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Gotta keep the long hair, so when they come looking for me (after being dubbed the watermelon bandit) i can cut it all off and they'll never recognize me.





Can you jump a 4 foot hogwire fence?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Let me be clear
> *looks at left teleprompter*
> When i become a mod
> *looks at right teleprompter*
> ...



Can you produce a long form birth certificate..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you jump a 4 foot hogwire fence?



If you run hard enough you can break right thru it without getting shocked. Easier than trying to jump it. Just sayin'......


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can you jump a 4 foot hogwire fence?


Like its not even there


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you produce a long form birth certificate..



And ill pay your $1 posting charges in the S&S.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Like its not even there
> 
> 
> And ill pay your $1 posting charges in the S&S.



I get to use it for free But I don't. There aren't any buyers over there..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you run hard enough you can break right thru it without getting shocked. Easier than trying to jump it. Just sayin'......




Not that kind, the mesh fence. He has to be able to jump it with ease. 



slip said:


> Like its not even there
> 
> 
> And ill pay your $1 posting charges in the S&S.





With a watermelon under each arm?


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I get to use it for free But I don't. There aren't any buyers over there..



Well dang it.... if bribery doesnt work, what does?


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Not that kind, the mesh fence. He has to be able to jump it with ease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And 3 in my back pack.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> And 3 in my back pack.



Now I`m not talkin` about Congoes, Cannonballs, and them little novelty melons that ain`t big enough to make you mad. I mean real melons, like them Charleston Grays and Jubilees.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

Don't say melon's too loud. Quack will come runnin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't say melon's too loud. Quack will come runnin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now I`m not talkin` about Congoes, Cannonballs, and them little novelty melons that ain`t big enough to make you mad. I mean real melons, like them Charleston Grays and Jubilees.



Vote Slip 2012!
Credits include:
-Won't cut grass on a windy day
-will steal watermelons ( and other produce)
-needs a haircut
-knows how to use a teleprompter
-Currently has a purple button
-claims he can jump fences( 4ft high)
- a veteran home schooled christian arsonist
Yep, he's got all the makings of a fine Mod Squad member! 


that's about it


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Vote Slip 2012!
> Credits include:
> -Won't cut grass on a windy day
> -will steal watermelons ( and other produce)
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> Let me be clear
> *looks at left teleprompter*
> When i become a mod
> *looks at right teleprompter*
> ...






rhbama3 said:


> Vote Slip 2012!
> Credits include:
> -Won't cut grass on a windy day
> -will steal watermelons ( and other produce)
> ...


add photoshop artist to it & you 'bout got it covered!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Vote Slip 2012!
> Credits include:
> -Won't cut grass on a windy day
> -will steal watermelons ( and other produce)
> ...


If he can make infractions and warnings disappear,he'll get my vote.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Vote Slip 2012!
> Credits include:
> -Won't cut grass on a windy day
> -will steal watermelons ( and other produce)
> ...


YES! i knew i could count on your vote Bama!


Jeff Raines said:


> If he can make infractions and warnings disappear,he'll get my vote.



I sure will.

and ill start with my own....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> YES! i knew i could count on your vote Bama!
> 
> 
> I sure will.
> ...



If you're good at makin things disappear then man do we have a job for you..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're good at makin things disappear then man do we have a job for you..


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you're good at makin things disappear then man do we have a job for you..


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2011)

The avatar games were fun, thanks for having a good sense of humour Nic, and thanks for playing along everyone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> The avatar games were fun, thanks for having a good sense of humour Nic, and thanks for playing along everyone.





Anytime, my Friend.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

slip said:


> The avatar games were fun, thanks for having a good sense of humour Nic, and thanks for playing along everyone.


 Thanks SlipsterManCubfutureJrMod!



Nicodemus said:


> Anytime, my Friend.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks SlipsterManCubfutureJrMod!





Love your avatar too!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Love your avatar too!


All credit goes to the slipster for that one too!
He's a sly one, ain't he?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Keebs said:


> All credit goes to the slipster for that one too!
> He's a sly one, ain't he?





Yep, that he is! Been a fun day folks, I`m callin` it a night. Regards to all of you.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, that he is! Been a fun day folks, I`m callin` it a night. Regards to all of you.


G'nite Nic!  The same to the RedHead!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey tripod these last two strawberry shortcake rolls sure are good right now.  soaking up some of that fotee creek befo bed.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey tripod these last two strawberry shortcake rolls sure are good right now.  soaking up some of that fotee creek befo bed.







Bitter's girls have won two games so far and I left just a bit ago.  They were winning the third game 3-1 after the first inning.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 2, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bitter's girls have won two games so far and I left just a bit ago.  They were winning the third game 3-1 after the first inning.



Sweet!!!! I hope they beat every last blepitty bleepin last one of them. 

I wonder if he wishes he had the rest of that bbq right now???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 2, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet!!!! I hope they beat every last blepitty bleepin last one of them.
> 
> I wonder if he wishes he had the rest of that bbq right now???



It is off to a great start.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)

How wuz dem ribs Matty?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 2, 2011)

Driveby on my way to bed!!...........Hoping I will catch a break form work by the end of this month!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2011)

G'nite Mitch

It's Friday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2011)

not gonna let'em catch the behind the scenes midnight rider


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 2, 2011)

ahhh,coffee good


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bitter's girls have won two games so far and I left just a bit ago.  They were winning the third game 3-1 after the first inning.



    

alright incubators finally stable.. bed time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Cool man!  If i do something that needs to get me banded, well by GOD mush the button!  I just try to have a good time.  Just remember, i knows where ya live!



Threatening a modless, modest, modtobe is a banding offense.

Morning waders.  Coffee up


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Just in time, thanks..


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 3, 2011)

Sure would be nice to be sitting on a farm pond right about now.


Mornin Folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How wuz dem ribs Matty?



mighty fine, mighty fine!  About to put 5 more slabs on just like 'em.  

Got a brisket in the smoke right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

21 more hours of call......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> 21 more hours of call......



getting off call in time to button down the hatches.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Got a brisket in the smoke right now.



mmmm


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> getting off call in time to button down the hatches.



if i can find some sign, i may hunt tomorrow. If not, I'll hop on the 4-wheeler and "scout".


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Mernin!


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 3, 2011)

Dang clock!    Mornin...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Mighty purty mornin`.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!


Good morning, beautiful! 


Laneybird said:


> Dang clock!    Mornin...


what did you set the clock for?




Nicodemus said:


> Mighty purty mornin`.



Yep. Wish i was hiding in the bushes with my slate call on one leg and my scott's cutter on the other. Gun in hand, safety off, bead on a gobblers neck, just waiting on him to break strut....


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 3, 2011)

Robert, I'm talking about this clock.

 Today, 08:22 AM  
 rhbama3


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Dang clock!    Mornin...


Send 243 a pm, I guess he doesn't realize he hasn't fixed it yet!



Nicodemus said:


> Mighty purty mornin`.


Yeah it is!!  LOVE the avatar!!!  



rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, beautiful!
> what did you set the clock for?
> 
> 
> ...


 you make me blush! 
Dang, you *almost* make turkey hunting enticing to me!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 3, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Send 243 a pm, I guess he doesn't realize he hasn't fixed it yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


Yo Bro!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Robert, I'm talking about this clock.
> 
> Today, 08:22 AM
> rhbama3



I never pay attention to the forum clock. It hasn't been right in what? a year and a half now?


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Mornin folks.


Not a gobble to be heard this morning, but it was dadgum chilly...but a morning in the woods is a good one to me

I did hear a barred owl, making the weirdest sounds i've never heard before (not online or in person) .. it sounded almost like a laughing baby, but not really. it was crashing around and breaking branches.....figure it caught something good to eat?


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never pay attention to the forum clock. It hasn't been right in what? a year and a half now?




Well when you work 40+ , and come home to find out what's up here, you find  that the coffee  comes up at 3:00am and everybody go's to bed at 7:30 .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > Send 243 a pm, I guess he doesn't realize he hasn't fixed it yet!
> ...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Apr 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I never pay attention to the forum clock. It hasn't been right in what? a year and a half now?



Glad to know I'm not the only one!  It took me the longest time to figure out what everyone was talking about!  


Oh .... fine morning ya'll!


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Laneybird said:
> 
> 
> > First time for everything!
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 3, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhh...good morning all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only one!  It took me the longest time to figure out what everyone was talking about!
> 
> 
> Oh .... fine morning ya'll!


TAG!!!!!!!



Laneybird said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > OK...Here we go.
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is the scene out in front of the house right now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Dang, Nic, you take that picture???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here is the scene out in front of the house right now.


 I love watchin those boys dive bomb fields..


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 3, 2011)

Nic, I saw one of those down in Early Co., last year. The way they pull up at the power lines is amazing!  One mistake, it's over.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Here is the scene out in front of the house right now.



I thought saturday was bath day?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TAG!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

He`s havin` fun.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> I thought saturday was bath day?


Talk about calling in the re-enforcements!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Nic, you take that picture???





Just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just a few minutes ago.


You mush buttons pretty dang good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> I thought saturday was bath day?



He is getting a heavy dose of deodorant and powder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> I thought saturday was bath day?





It was, but whatever he`s sprayin` drifted down on me while I was takin` pics, so now I gotta take another one!  Glad it weren`t defolient. I don`t need to lose any more hair!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He is getting a heavy dose of deodorant and powder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, time to go plant more stuff in the garden!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2011)

Good Morning to all of you good folks here.


Nic, as avatars go........on a scale of 1-100, yours now rates somewhere in the 982 range when you included that pretty redhead along with you.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you good folks here.
> 
> 
> Nic, as avatars go........on a scale of 1-100, yours now rates somewhere in the 982 range when you included that pretty redhead along with you.


Mornin!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2011)

scuse me... comin through... pardon me.... runnin late 

Yall enjoy this beautiful day!!! Time to go wrangle some cows


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> scuse me... comin through... pardon me.... runnin late
> 
> Yall enjoy this beautiful day!!! Time to go wrangle some cows


Don't forget the bread & the camera!!!!!!!!!!!!
  Good Luck sista!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!





SnowHunter said:


> scuse me... comin through... pardon me.... runnin late
> 
> Yall enjoy this beautiful day!!! Time to go wrangle some cows



Good Morning to both of you nice ladies this morning.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bubbette just called. They are stopping in Macon for lunch at Carraba's. I just ate a can of ravioli. They win.
Time to get a shower and get some projects done.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Dogs went and got their shots and nobody lost a appendage Beena good day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you good folks here.
> 
> 
> Nic, as avatars go........on a scale of 1-100, yours now rates somewhere in the 982 range when you included that pretty redhead along with you.





Thank you kindly, Eagle. I didn`t have a whole lot of choice with The Redhead. An Angel don`t walk by every day. I dadgum shore got lucky to have caught her.  

Got a few more mammoth jalapenos planted, along with some poblano peppers too. Corn is comin` up, and the garden is doin` quite well.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, Eagle. I didn`t have a whole lot of choice with The Redhead. An Angel don`t walk by every day. I dadgum shore got lucky to have caught her.
> 
> Got a few more mammoth jalapenos planted, along with some poblano peppers too. Corn is comin` up, and the garden is doin` quite well.



It looked like it in that pic you sent me Nic, looks like it'll be a good year.

My corn is starting to come up too, just waiting for the beans and okra now. Got a few plants in the ground and a few more to go.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> It looked like it in that pic you sent me Nic, looks like it'll be a good year.
> 
> My corn is starting to come up too, just waiting for the beans and okra now. Got a few plants in the ground and a few more to go.





If I can`t find some eggplant sets in the next few days, i`m gonna have to go from seed. That`s about the only thing else I really need. I have a little space set aside for some novelty stuff, if I see something that suits my fancy.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I can`t find some eggplant sets in the next few days, i`m gonna have to go from seed. That`s about the only thing else I really need. I have a little space set aside for some novelty stuff, if I see something that suits my fancy.



Funny, im looking for eggplants too. Thats all i can think of that i still need to get, eggplants, some peppers and cherokee purple tomatos.

Have you ever had a "cherokee purple" tomato? never heard of them til last year when a friend of mine was growing them....dang they are good!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I can`t find some eggplant sets in the next few days, i`m gonna have to go from seed. That`s about the only thing else I really need. I have a little space set aside for some novelty stuff, if I see something that suits my fancy.



id change my avatar too if i was able to pull something like that off. i guess she figured out your kinda like a new type of food that you have to acquire a taste for not just anybody could handle it.  oh yeah im back miss me


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Funny, im looking for eggplants too. Thats all i can think of that i still need to get, eggplants, some peppers and cherokee purple tomatos.
> 
> Have you ever had a "cherokee purple" tomato? never heard of them til last year when a friend of mine was growing them....dang they are good!




Purple tomatos???




killa86 said:


> id change my avatar too if i was able to pull something like that off. i guess she figured out your kinda like a new type of food that you have to acquire a taste for not just anybody could handle it.  oh yeah im back miss me




She`s has the most patience of any woman alive too. Puttin` up with me for 30 years, what with rattlers in the freezer, varmints wanderin` around in the yard, and that kind of devilment, well, I reckon I`m mighty fortunate.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2011)

Cherokee purple tomatos were "engineered" to have extra antioxidants in them. Supposed to be real good for ya and tasty too.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Purple tomatos???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherokee_purple
Sort of purple.
They are sweeter then normal tomatos, they are really good. If you can find them, you might want to try two plants and see what you think, actually if i can find the plants, ill bring you a few tomatos down at the blast so you can see if you like em. 

They only sell them at the farmers market here, cant find them at feed&seed stores or lowes, not sure how hard they would be to find down your way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Purple Mater sammich,,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Purple Mater sammich,,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmm



That just don't sound right.  

I have had the yellow maters but they don't taste as good as the good ole beefsteak and other RED varieties.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That just don't sound right.
> 
> I have had the yellow maters but they don't taste as good as the good ole beefsteak and other RED varieties.



I've been known to go quite a few days in the summer time with just mater sammich's for lunch. It's hard to beat.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

I like ol Foghorn!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I like ol Foghorn!!



I like the little chicken hawk with his baseball bat. Reminds me of a feisty little girl that used to hang out around these parts. Except her weapon of choice was a blade, or throwin a hawk at you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like the little chicken hawk with his baseball bat. Reminds me of a feisty little girl that used to hang out around these parts. Except her weapon of choice was a blade, or throwin a hawk at you.





Yep!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2011)

Another 12 hrs, another dolla . . . time to wade in da crick wit my pals!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Another 12 hrs, another dolla . . . time to wade in da crick wit my pals!!



Hop on in


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Off call in less than 12 hours. Go Clock Go!!!!!
I'm heading to the woods as soon as i get off tomorrow!


----------



## ButcherTony (Apr 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Off call in less than 12 hours. Go Clock Go!!!!!
> I'm heading to the woods as soon as i get off tomorrow!


 it should be good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hop on in




Thanks brother, I think I will !!





rhbama3 said:


> Off call in less than 12 hours. Go Clock Go!!!!!
> I'm heading to the woods as soon as i get off tomorrow!





Break a leg "Lucky"!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Off call in less than 12 hours. Go Clock Go!!!!!
> I'm heading to the woods as soon as i get off tomorrow!



Good luck, there wasnt a peep from the turkeys this morning....only a owl with a rabbit breakfast, that apparently put up a little fight.

The mornings should be getting a little warmer though, so i think that might help.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm tired.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Good luck, there wasnt a peep from the turkeys this morning....only a owl with a rabbit breakfast, that apparently put up a little fight.
> 
> The mornings should be getting a little warmer though, so i think that might help.



late morning/early afternoon is better right now anyway. They are henned up early and hard to get away from the girls till later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2011)

Later guys, gonna take a lil Jeep wide . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, gonna take a lil Jeep wide . . .



Have fun, Quack!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guys, gonna take a lil Jeep wide . . .



Don't get you're rear main seal muddy..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'm tired.


Meee too, been pulling up tree's with a chain & a truck........ I hope I ain't covered in poison ivy!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Hhhhmmm, ya'll 'scuse me a minute.........





















HEY MUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, ya'll 'scuse me a minute.........
> 
> HEY MUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ma'am?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Ma'am?


 ItWORKED!!!!!!!!!

HI!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

What's all the yellin about in here??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's all the yellin about in here??


I spied Muddy in the campfire, let out a holler & he popped in to see what the ruckus was............. it wuz me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I spied Muddy in the campfire, let out a holler & he popped in to see what the ruckus was............. it wuz me!



Speakin of causin a ruckus, if you don't get me a "Dink" picture pretty soon I'm gonna have to come down there with my belt and cause a ruckus on your backside like your papa used to do..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of causin a ruckus, if you don't get me a "Dink" picture pretty soon I'm gonna have to come down there with my belt and cause a ruckus on your backside like your papa used to do..


 I DARE ya...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

Who doin` all that hollerin`?  I can hear it from 3 forums over.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who doin` all that hollerin`?  I can hear it from 3 forums over.



Ill give you a hint....Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Who doin` all that hollerin`?  I can hear it from 3 forums over.


It, it, it, well shoot, I just "spoke" to Muddy, then MC comes running in & scares him off & *threatens* to come whup me!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Ill give you a hint....Keebs.






I`ll deal with her.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Ill give you a hint....Keebs.



rat


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> rat






Night yall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Night yall.





Where you goin`?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Night yall.


_SWEET_Dreams ratboy!



Nicodemus said:


> Where you goin`?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Shhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,I'm tryin to hear Ronny Dunn sing his song on the CMA...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,I'm tryin to hear Ronny Dunn sing his song on the CMA...


Fine, then, GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


>


He's not multi-taskin too good.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



What flavor you got?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


I think I'll join ya!!


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Where you goin`?


Takin my cheese and going home.


Keebs said:


> _SWEET_Dreams ratboy!



argh...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 3, 2011)

I`m callin` it a night too. Relaxin` most of the day is hard work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Buncha quitters..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 3, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Fine, then, GOOD NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> He's not multi-taskin too good.........


Nope, Good night Sunshine.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What flavor you got?


Caramel


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I'll join ya!!


It was getting good. 


slip said:


> Takin my cheese and going home.
> 
> 
> argh...





Nicodemus said:


> I`m callin` it a night too. Relaxin` most of the day is hard work.


Night brother Nic,  I will have some Obsidian next weekend,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> rofl:
> 
> Night brother Nic,  I will have some *Obsesain* next weekend,


Is that a blue pill or a pink one??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that a blue pill or a pink one??



Rainbow actually


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2011)

slip said:


> Takin my cheese and going home.
> 
> 
> argh...


Night Slip!!



Nicodemus said:


> I`m callin` it a night too. Relaxin` most of the day is hard work.


Night Nick!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buncha quitters..





Tripod........Did you spend your winnings on Capri Sun's, or Little Debbies??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Night Slip!!
> 
> Night Nick!!
> 
> ...



Both   2 cases of capri suns, and 4 boxes of little debbies


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Both   2 cases of capri suns, and 4 boxes of little debbies


 Glad I could help out Bro!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad I could help out Bro!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2011)

Dang clock 

Long  afternoon... got a new calf born today though  Hope yall have enjoyed the beautiful weather!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang clock
> 
> Long  afternoon... got a new calf born today though  Hope yall have enjoyed the beautiful weather!!!


Yup!!.........Not enough hours in the day!!

Hey Snowy!!

Too pretty of a day to spend it at work for sure!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

Perfect weather (calm before the storm) and a holiday weekend and all of the lightweights have given up early.   


SHEESH!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perfect weather (calm before the storm) and a holiday weekend and all of the lightweights have given up early.
> 
> 
> SHEESH!!!


Call me a lightweight now!!!........Got to go to bed!!.........So much to learn, and do tomorrow!!

Will be keeping an eye on the weather tomorrow evening!!

Texts will be welcome!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yup!!.........Not enough hours in the day!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> Too pretty of a day to spend it at work for sure!!


No kiddin!!!

Hey Mitch  I got sunburnt 

Hope you catch a break soon!!!! 

Night Mitch 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perfect weather (calm before the storm) and a holiday weekend and all of the lightweights have given up early.
> 
> 
> SHEESH!!!


Hey Bro!!! I aint given up yet.. well... shortly


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2011)

morning all....Welcome to the week from "EDITED FOR PROFANITY"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2011)

well jm,  did you try to hold Monday back or go right to editing?  

would a cup of help?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well jm,  did you try to hold Monday back or go right to editing?
> 
> would a cup of help?



Nope there were 3 accidents already this morning  ( at 3am) from " Masters" Traffic.This is the 1 week I wish I could be out of town!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Nope there were 3 accidents already this morning  ( at 3am) from " Masters" Traffic.This is the 1 week I wish I could be out of town!!!



catch enough fish for a fish fry?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> catch enough fish for a fish fry?



I fished Friday and did my best Charlie Brown imitation,then was netting a fish and the hook flew out into my lip and thru the nose,so I got a free nose piercing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Mornin Mike and Ike....

OUCH!!! Mike, although, that could come in handy when you go to the dentist. You know, he can use the nose and mouth piercing to pin your lip out of the way..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I fished Friday and did my best Charlie Brown imitation,then was netting a fish and the hook flew out into my lip and thru the nose,so I got a free nose piercing


 OUCH!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Mike and Ike....
> 
> OUCH!!! Mike, although, that could come in handy when you go to the dentist. You know, he can use the nose and mouth piercing to pin your lip out of the way..


 Always thinking *outside* da box!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well jm,  did you try to hold Monday back or go right to editing?
> 
> would a cup of help?


Mernin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> 
> Always thinking *outside* da box!



Outside da' nothing box....


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning peeps


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Outside da' nothing box....



Hey who wants to join me next time on this trip???????? 

VCA 2010 RACE RUN from changoman on Vimeo.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning peeps


Ola!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey who wants to join me next time on this trip????????
> 
> VCA 2010 RACE RUN from changoman on Vimeo.



I watched that yesterday. If you'll do it I will...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


>



Mornin Lee, did you see how stupid the 06z runs were???
Gotta wait for the 12z to make any sense of this thing..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I watched that yesterday. If you'll do it I will...


Believe it or not, I'd be tempted!



bigox911 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Lee, did you see how stupid the 06z runs were???
> Gotta wait for the 12z to make any sense of this thing..



Ok, you two, I'd depending on ya'll to keep me posted with this mess coming in!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

What mess???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ok, you two, I'd depending on ya'll to keep me posted with this mess coming in!



Cool, I'll take the now til' midnight shift, and Lee can have the midnight til' morning shift...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What mess???



You oughta try readin the Severe Weather Thread once in a while..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You oughta try readin the Severe Weather Thread once in a while..



Why? There's just a bunch of idjits over there worrying about a few rain drops and a little thunder. Bunch of scardee cats acting like chicken little and the sky is falling...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



top of the day to you too keebs.

Me, I don't think I will be tempted to do that ride but if you need a pit crew, who has some degree of first responder skills sign me up.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool, I'll take the now til' midnight shift, and Lee can have the midnight til' morning shift...


 Makes sense, he is the younger of the two............


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> top of the day to you too keebs.
> 
> Me, I don't think I will be tempted to do that ride but if you need a pit crew, who has some degree of first responder skills sign me up.


You'd be at the top of my list!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Makes sense, he is the younger of the two............



Just had to go there didn't ya? 

I might have to skip the belt and bring a good ol privet switch with me when I come down...

Or maybe I'll bring both, just to watch you dance in circles...


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool, I'll take the now til' midnight shift, and Lee can have the midnight til' morning shift...



I'll have my weather radio on, but if I post from my phone at 2am after just being woke up, I cannot guarantee accuracy in my postings


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Mornin` folks. Hugh, have you made a postin` on Facebook about this weather tonight?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Hugh, have you made a postin` on Facebook about this weather tonight?



Ummm...... what weather tonight? Can't check it from here. I thought it was supposed to be hot and windy?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to go there didn't ya?
> 
> I might have to skip the belt and bring a good ol privet switch with me when I come down...
> 
> Or maybe I'll bring both, just to watch you dance in circles...


When ya'll coming down to camp?  I'll pick out the switches myself & see how it goes................ 



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Hugh, have you made a postin` on Facebook about this weather tonight?


 we have created a FBmonster!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Mike and Ike....
> 
> OUCH!!! Mike, although, that could come in handy when you go to the dentist. You know, he can use the nose and mouth piercing to pin your lip out of the way..





Keebs said:


> OUCH!!
> 
> 
> Always thinking *outside* da box!



Morning......The folks I was with just thought it was funny that I secured the fish before I took the hook out.....No big deal it was just a 19pd carp ( biggest fish the kid had ever caught)


----------



## Jranger (Apr 4, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning......The folks I was with just thought it was funny that I secured the fish before I took the hook out.....No big deal it was just a 19pd carp ( biggest fish the kid had ever caught)


 Until reading here, I never knew folks fished for carp!



Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


Mornin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ummm...... what weather tonight? Can't check it from here. I thought it was supposed to be hot and windy?



Hugh says it might get mean.



Keebs said:


> When ya'll coming down to camp?  I'll pick out the switches myself & see how it goes................
> 
> 
> we have created a FBmonster!!!!!!!!





It`s all yours and Jerseys faults.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh says it might get mean.
> It`s all yours and Jerseys faults.


 Oh, well in that case.........................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Hugh, have you made a postin` on Facebook about this weather tonight?



Yup, it's on my Georgia Weather page on FB.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Georgia-Weather/145550498845106



rhbama3 said:


> Ummm...... what weather tonight? Can't check it from here. I thought it was supposed to be hot and windy?



Rob, if you're still in the woods when this front gets to you then you have bigger problems than the weather..


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Until reading here, I never knew folks fished for carp!
> 
> 
> Mornin!



took the kid 20 minutes to bring it to the net....Most fun he has had in a while.....I got back into it thanks to the olCaptian and his crew.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> took the kid 20 minutes to bring it to the net....Most fun he has had in a while.....I got back into it thanks to the olCaptian and his crew.....



You know, if you're ever down near Albany Rob has a small pond (really small) that you can catch carp out of, without the hassle of a boat...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> took the kid 20 minutes to bring it to the net....Most fun he has had in a while.....I got back into it thanks to the olCaptian and his crew.....


 good deal!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy Monday fine furry friendz. Yeah, you too.*


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning folks, hows err body been ?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> *Happy Monday fine furry friendz. Yeah, you too.*


 THERE you are!!  MAN, I fixed a sammich YOU would have loved last night!!  Thought about you while I was putting it together!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> *Happy Monday fine furry friendz. Yeah, you too.*





Sirduke said:


> Morning folks, hows err body been ?




Howdy Craig, and LLBFDM.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning folks, hows err body been ?


Seems like you have been the one busy!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you know that yesterday was Mothers day in the U.K? So, happy mothers day to all Brits.


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 4, 2011)

So, ya'll got the hatches battened down for tonights bad weather?

I got caught and had to work over today, so I'll be handing out bandaids or something when it hits.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning folks, hows err body been ?


Hey buddy. Got another job fo ya.



Keebs said:


> THERE you are!!  MAN, I fixed a sammich YOU would have loved last night!!  Thought about you while I was putting it together!


Ya know, i just had that feeling, soz i had to stop and check in to verify that feeling. Well, i bet it was a gooden.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Craig, and LLBFDM.


Hey there Spa......I mean M.C.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> So, ya'll got the hatches battened down for tonights bad weather?
> 
> I got caught and had to work over today, so I'll be handing out bandaids or something when it hits.


I sho hope nawwwwt! Don't need any mo bad weather. Dang turkeys gonna drounded.


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 4, 2011)

Send it on to me Craig, I'll be glad to hook it up for you.

Got to send Miz Keebs her holster or I'm gwine get shot. 

What ya got ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> I sho hope nawwwwt! Don't need any mo bad weather. Dang turkeys gonna drounded.



They won't drown with this one, but they might get blown three counties over from you..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> So, ya'll got the hatches battened down for tonights bad weather?
> 
> I got caught and had to work over today, so I'll be handing out bandaids or something when it hits.


Hope you're off work by the time it gets to ya!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey buddy. Got another job fo ya.
> 
> Ya know, i just had that feeling, soz i had to stop and check in to verify that feeling. Well, i bet it was a gooden.
> 
> Hey there Spa......I mean M.C.


It wuz....... honey ham, sliced mater, relish, little mayo...... it was fit to eat!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Send it on to me Craig, I'll be glad to hook it up for you.
> 
> Got to send Miz Keebs her holster or I'm gwine get shot.
> 
> What ya got ?


A good buddy wants a knife holster made. I gave him your # rekon he call ya sometime.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> They won't drown with this one, but they might get blown three counties over from you..


 Lawdey, i don't won't that either.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hope you're off work by the time it gets to ya!
> 
> 
> It wuz....... honey ham, sliced mater, relish, little mayo...... it was fit to eat!


YUM! That's what ima talking bout. Hope to be able to get yo way afore it gets too hot.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 4, 2011)

Gotta run again. Ya'll be good.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> YUM! That's what ima talking bout. Hope to be able to get yo way afore it gets too hot.


  Catch ya later, HT!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Sure is a purty day to find a fishin hole..


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 4, 2011)

Dang radio

Mornin Folks.

Sure hate I missed HT was gona see ifin he still want to open a Rhino farm. Gota little spot way back in the woods picked out for him.


Time to find sufin to eat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Dang radio
> 
> Mornin Folks.
> 
> ...



Hey Doug, Bye Doug, enjoy your lunch. Fine lookin avatar you have there..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

The wind will take your hat away from down here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The wind will take your hat away from down here!



Yep, it's got my wind chimes to singin today. 
That reminds me, I've gotta dig some holes and get my big wind chime put back up.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 4, 2011)

Free to a good home, Like New In Box, Low Miles - No Title


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2011)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Free to a good home, Like New In Box, Low Miles - No Title



You can not give Miss Cindy away 


Just cause you like Little debbie.  She is sweet but she will turn on you. She will empty your pockets and leave for someone else


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The wind will take your hat away from down here!


 yeah it will!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You can not give Miss Cindy away
> 
> 
> Just cause you like Little debbie.  She is sweet but she will turn on you. She will empty your pockets and leave for someone else


 Hey Birfday boy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2011)

Well no fishing today, winds blowing about 20-25 mph here.  Wife and dog are tanning by the pool.  Guess I'd better wrap up my taxes.



Is it really AJ's birthday, or another false alarm??


Oh, and HI ya'll !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well no fishing today, winds blowing about 20-25 mph here.  Wife and dog are tanning by the pool.  Guess I'd better wrap up my taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi
I thought Suzi was tanned enough................


----------



## Sirduke (Apr 4, 2011)

Its sho windy in Crimanole County Ga


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is it really AJ's birthday, or another false alarm??



Was wondering the same thing


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Its sho windy in Crimanole County Ga


The yankee side??  



jsullivan03 said:


>


Oh-My-WORD!!!!!!!!



bigox911 said:


> Was wondering the same thing


 well?  when we gonna know da truff???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The yankee side??
> 
> 
> Oh-My-WORD!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


that is tooo funny & creepy all at the same time!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that is tooo funny & creepy all at the same time!!



thought you might get a kick outta that one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi
> I thought Suzi was tanned enough................





She's burnt slam up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's burnt slam up!!



Crispy Lab Chow Mein?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crispy Lab Chow Mein?





Sumpin like that, she refuses to wear sun block.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> thought you might get a kick outta that one.


 yeah............. just stare at one of them at a time, then back off & look at the whole picture............ 



Hooked On Quack said:


> She's burnt slam up!!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Crispy Lab Chow Mein?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumpin like that, she refuses to wear sun block.



Does Mz. Dawn need me to rub some oil on her backside?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Does Mz. Dawn need me to rub some oil on her backside?





Wait a second, I'll go ask . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait a second, I'll go ask . . .



Tell her if she uses tanning lotion and pollen get's all stuck to it, she'll have a baked on yellow powder coat finish...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Does Mz. Dawn need me to rub some oil on her backside?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait a second, I'll go ask . . .






Grrrrrrrrrrr... she's giggling!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr... she's giggling!!



I like it when she giggles...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr... she's giggling!!



Be there shortly with some coconut rum and panama jack sunscreen.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like it when she jiggles...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Be there shortly with some coconut milk and my blue cloud jammies.



What tha'


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What tha'



 

Im a freak like dat.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy Monday...if there is such a thing.  Had my deck torn down today and now that it's gone, the extent of the water damage is evident.   This is going to be a bigger reconstruction job than I anticipated and financed for.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Monday...if there is such a thing.  Had my deck torn down today and now that it's gone, the extent of the water damage is evident.   This is going to be a bigger reconstruction job than I anticipated and financed for.



Got some guns you want to sell at a good deal?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like it when she giggles...





BBQBOSS said:


> Be there shortly with some coconut rum and panama jack sunscreen.





BBQBOSS said:


>









Grrrrrrrrrrr, gotta go pool furniture shopping.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Monday...if there is such a thing.  Had my deck torn down today and now that it's gone, the extent of the water damage is evident.   This is going to be a bigger reconstruction job than I anticipated and financed for.



Builder didn't use flashing behind the main sill plate huh?


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Builder didn't use flashing behind the main sill plate huh?



Nope...guess that wasn't part of the building code back in '85.   Neither was using 2x6 framework for the French Door downstairs in the basement...with 2 floors stacked above it.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, gotta go pool furniture shopping.



I'm going fishing!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'm going fishing!



No, you're going to get blown across the lake,,,,,,,,idjit..


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Got some guns you want to sell at a good deal?



One of these days I'm gonna have to check and see.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Happy Monday...if there is such a thing.  Had my deck torn down today and now that it's gone, the extent of the water damage is evident.   This is going to be a bigger reconstruction job than I anticipated and financed for.


It always is............... 



BBQBOSS said:


> Got some guns you want to sell at a good deal?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, gotta go pool furniture shopping.


 They tore it up THAT quick?!?!



boneboy96 said:


> One of these days I'm gonna have to check and see.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Hayyy Birfday boy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Just talked to Hugh, and we`re headed to town to get a SAME weather radio. The one we have is about 10 years old now.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, if you're ever down near Albany Rob has a small pond (really small) that you can catch carp out of, without the hassle of a boat...



I was there that is how I did my Charlie Brown imitation




Keebs said:


> good deal!



He had a great big smile...Made my Charlie Brown Move worth it...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Just talked to Hugh, and we`re headed to town to get a SAME weather radio. The one we have is about 10 years old now.


 It must be gonna be REALLY bad to get you off some money AND go to town............ all in the same day!!!!!!!!!  



jmfauver said:


> I was there that is how I did my Charlie Brown imitation
> 
> He had a great big smile...Made my Charlie Brown Move worth it...


 Then it wuz worth it!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I was there that is how I did my Charlie Brown imitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next time I see ya' I'll hold a football for ya' to kick... I think you need to change your screen name to Charlie Brown..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

Anybody know why it's so darn windy today? Now I can't cut my grass


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody know why it's so darn windy today? Now I can't cut my grass



Prolly those idjits you don't read over in the Severe Weather threads fault..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Anybody know why it's so darn windy today? Now I can't cut my grass



Some yankee telling us how it is supposed to be done.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prolly those idjits you don't read over in the Severe Weather threads fault..



Miguel, DDD, and OX are the best weather forcasters in the world.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wanna be weathermen



Somebodies gotta do it right..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wanna be weathermen


ok, let's see your charts, radars & predictions.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Note...a 350 pound woman, tryin` to drive, eat a cup of ice cream with a wooden spoon, and talk on a cell phone all at the same time, will run you off in the ditch real quick!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad to see that Les has faith in ya`ll!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Note...a 350 pound woman, tryin` to drive, eat a cup of ice cream with a wooden spoon, and talk on a cell phone all at the same time, will run you off in the ditch real quick!



Didn'tcha know??? Livestock have the right of way..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn'tcha know??? Livestock have the right of way..




You ain`t lyin`!! I still don`t think she ever saw us either!!  

Check out post #958.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t lyin`!! I still don`t think she ever saw us either!!
> 
> Check out post #958.


 I knew he'd come around to our way of thinking!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t lyin`!! I still don`t think she ever saw us either!!
> 
> Check out post #958.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t lyin`!! I still don`t think she ever saw us either!!
> 
> Check out post #958.


Now that is a friendly Cajun


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Now that is a friendly Cajun



Sayin Cajun's, bein mighty nice don't you think?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Dang all that talk about the po-po in the winder tint thread done got me popped by roswell PD for 60/45 today.  Dang coppers always gotta be pickin on people!  Dang ol big boy had donut crumbs on his uniform and everything.


----------



## Otis (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang all that talk about the po-po in the winder tint thread done got me popped by roswell PD for 60/45 today. Dang coppers always gotta be pickin on people! Dang ol big boy had donut crumbs on his uniform and everything.


 



I am gonna send this to him. Maybe he can get you again tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> thats alright, I had a dunkin donuts chocolated covered donut tuna melt.



^^ post 342




BBQBOSS said:


> Dang all that talk about the po-po in the winder tint thread done got me popped by roswell PD for 60/45 today.  Dang coppers always gotta be pickin on people!  Dang ol big boy had donut crumbs on his uniform and everything.



He heard you were getting his donuts the other day and wanted retribution.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2011)

I saw a turkey!!!
But he saw me at the same time and Poof! he was gone....
Don't know if he heard me calling or it was just coincidence he was on the road i was walking in on. 
Anyway, wind and rain has arrived here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw a turkey!!!
> But he saw me at the same time and Poof! he was gone....
> Don't know if he heard me calling or it was just coincidence he was on the road i was walking in on.
> Anyway, wind and rain has arrived here.



Yeah...wind and rain are not far away here. I have a stubborn bird that needs to be shot. I am waging war on him this weekend. He is needing a dose of lead poisoning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw a turkey!!!
> But he saw me at the same time and Poof! he was gone....
> Don't know if he heard me calling or it was just coincidence he was on the road i was walking in on.
> Anyway, wind and rain has arrived here.





Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah...wind and rain are not far away here. I have a stubborn bird that needs to be shot. I am waging war on him this weekend. He is needing a dose of lead poisoning.



Those are just little teaser showers waaaaaaay out in front of the nasty stuff.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

It hppened again

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614199


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Hugh, can you give us down here in the southwest corner, a general time of about when it`s gonna turn mean?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It hppened again
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614199



Dang Jeff. I hate those critters.



Nicodemus said:


> Hey Hugh, can you give us down here in the southwest corner, a general time of about when it`s gonna turn mean?



Tough to say Nick, could be Midnight or later if stuff doesn't well up ahead of it from the gulf.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Jeff. I hate those critters.
> 
> 
> 
> Tough to say Nick, could be Midnight or later if stuff doesn't well up ahead of it from the gulf.





Thanks Brother, I plan to stay up with it if I can.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks Brother, I plan to stay up with it if I can.



Me too, but I'm thinkin a short nap is in order here soon to be able to keep up with it.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Jeff. I hate those critters.


It ain't like I live out in the woods.I'm in a subdivision



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too, but I'm thinkin a short nap is in order here soon to be able to keep up with it.



I'll probably be up too


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, Hugh. Very windy here but the rain has stopped for the time being. Gotta get up at 0515 and hope the hard stuff has passed by then.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonder how often turkeys get hit by lightning on roost in the middle of the night...

in a tree is not a place i would want to be.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> It hppened again
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=614199


Dang Jeff, hate that!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, Hugh. Very windy here but the rain has stopped for the time being. Gotta get up at 0515 and hope the hard stuff has passed by then.


Good Luck tomorrow, Bubba if ya get to get out there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Wonder how often turkeys get hit by lightning on roost in the middle of the night...
> 
> in a tree is not a place i would want to be.





You don`t want to be at the top of a 150 foot steel tower, with half a million volts  on the phases, and a lightnin` storm comin` in  on you either...


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

guess its time to strap down the trailer again guess ill use the good ratchet straps for this one it sounds like its gonna be a doozie. nic bought a weather radio...im skeered. 

if i wake up in the mornin to a bunch of dancin and singin midgets somebodyme...quick.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t want to be at the top of a 150 foot steel tower, with half a million volts  on the phases, and a lightnin` storm comin` in  on you either...



Brother,I wouldn't want to be up there without a storm comin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t want to be at the top of a 150 foot steel tower, with half a million volts  on the phases, and a lightnin` storm comin` in  on you either...


Hey grouch!!  Turn your cell on & see if you got a pic from me!!



killa86 said:


> guess its time to strap down the trailer again guess ill use the good ratchet straps for this one it sounds like its gonna be a doozie. nic bought a weather radio...im skeered.
> 
> if i wake up in the mornin to a bunch of dancin and singin midgets somebodyme...quick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

killa86 said:


> guess its time to strap down the trailer again guess ill use the good ratchet straps for this one it sounds like its gonna be a doozie. nic bought a weather radio...im skeered.
> 
> if i wake up in the mornin to a bunch of dancin and singin midgets somebodyme...quick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Brother,I wouldn't want to be up there without a storm comin




I used to really love it, but it looks like those days might be over for me.




Keebs said:


> Hey grouch!!  Turn your cell on & see if you got a pic from me!!



I don`t never turn my phone back on at night. But, for you, I will make an exception...


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t want to be at the top of a 150 foot steel tower, with half a million volts  on the phases, and a lightnin` storm comin` in  on you either...



No, that dont sound like my idea of a fun place to be.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Luck tomorrow, Bubba if ya get to get out there!



Gonna be a long day at work, Keebs. However, Wednesday i get off early, and then i'm off for the rest of the week to hunt till i drop.
Plan emergency weather preparedness accordingly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs, nice garden spot!! Is that new ground?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 4, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a long day at work, Keebs. However, Wednesday i get off early, and then i'm off for the rest of the week to hunt till i drop.
> Plan emergency weather preparedness accordingly.



good luck kill em all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I used to really love it, but it looks like those days might be over for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lets just say........... my upper arms are KILLING me but it'll be worth it........



rhbama3 said:


> Gonna be a long day at work, Keebs. However, Wednesday i get off early, and then i'm off for the rest of the week to hunt till i drop.
> Plan emergency weather preparedness accordingly.


I sowwy, I thought you getting off call you'd get to the woods............ well, good luck when ya do!!!!!!!

oh snap, Slip, gotta send you something to, gimme a minute to figure out the debil phone again!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2011)

Bitteroot's gettin his gutters cleaned out right now..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs, if that is new ground, in addition to your regular garden vegetables, you have got to put in a few hills of watermelons.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh snap, Slip, gotta send you something to, gimme a minute to figure out the debil phone again!



....Take your _time_


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 4, 2011)

1000


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^ post 342
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I failed to mention that he only gave me a verbal warning. . 4 of my last 5 speeding tix were warnings and 1 was a reduced fine.  Its amazing what happens when you dont deny the offense and say yessir and no sir & thank you.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, if that is new ground, in addition to your regular garden vegetables, you have got to put in a few hills of watermelons.


Good idea..............



slip said:


> ....Take your _time_


 if FAILED the first time............ dagnabit, "newer" phones are suppossed to be BEtter with Reception & stuff......... this blasted thing AIN'T!!  If nuttin else I'll EMAIL it to you later!!


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> 1000



and one


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2011)

slip said:


> and one


Or not.


----------

